# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Kίτσος + Κίτσαινα.. love story 2013!

## Peri27

Καλησπεραααα  ::  Παιδια ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη :Happy0064:  ..ο Κιτσος και η Κιτσαινα ζευγαρωσαν  :: ..Την βατεψε τη Παρασκευη 1η φορα..και καθε μερα απο τοτε την βατευει .. τωρα περιμενουμε αυγουλακια ωστε να βγουν μικρααα Κιτσακιααα!!!  ::  χιχιχιχιχιχι....
H κοπελια επελεξε να φιαξει φωλια με βαμβακι τελικα ..παρολο που στην αρχη δεν το ακουμπουσε ..και παρολο που της βαλαμε και λίγες  κλωστουλες εκεινη επαιρνε και παιρνει βαμαβάκι...

Οι πρωτες φωτο  :Happy:  (να υπενθυμισω οτι το κιτρινο καναρινακι ειναι ο Κιτσος και το λευκο η Κιτσαινα!!) 


[FONT=arial][URL=[/FONT]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/kitsakia1.jpg/][/URL]


[FONT=arial][URL=[/FONT]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/kitsakia2.jpg/][/URL]

----------


## DimitrisPas13

άντε με το καλό...!!!

----------


## mitsman

η Κιτσαινα ειναι απλα πανεμορφη.... παναγια μου τι κλουβι ειναι και το πληρωσες τοσο ακριβα????

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Με το καλο Περι! Πανεμορφα πουλακια.. με το καλο να γεννηθουν πολλα πολλα μωρακια και να τα χαιρεσαι!  :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο , ολα να πανε καλα !!!!

----------


## Peri27

Αχ παιδια απο το στομα σας και στου Θεου τ αυτι.. μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα ... και να μην εχουμε καμια απωλεια...

----------


## Peri27

> η Κιτσαινα ειναι απλα πανεμορφη.... παναγια μου τι κλουβι ειναι και το πληρωσες τοσο ακριβα????


Μας το αφησε 30 .. και υποτιθεται οτι ειναι φιλικη τιμη .. και φαντασου οτι καθε μηνα του αφηνουμε αρκετα χρηματα (τροφες και υποστρομα για 2 κουνελια , τροφες για 3 καναρινια και για 2 παπαγαλακια ).... αλλα δεν παιρνουμε απο αλλου γιατι ολοι καπου εκει τα εχουν εδω γυρω γυρω...  :/

----------


## serafeim

Περι να σου ζησουν και με το καλο στα αυγουλακια!!!



> η Κιτσαινα ειναι απλα πανεμορφη.... παναγια μου τι κλουβι ειναι και το πληρωσες τοσο ακριβα????


ααααααααααααααααααααααααα  χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχα Δημητρη ελιωσα μολις το διαβασα!!  :Happy:  αυτο το κλουβι εχει και μηχανισμο να καθαριζει με σπρει και την αμαρα του πουλιου!! Μην το βλεπεις ετσι!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αυτο το κλουβι εχει και μηχανισμο να καθαριζει με σπρει και την αμαρα του πουλιου!! Μην το βλεπεις ετσι!!


Φτιαχνει και φραπεδες εαν θες!  :rollhappy:

----------


## Peri27

Καλε μονοοοοο φραπεε?! ... μαγειρευει σκουπιζει σιδερωνει ..τα κανει ολα και συμφερει!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Περι ομορφα ειναι και τα δυο!! καλη συνεχεια και με το καλο!!! να δεις και αυγουλακια.  ::  ::

----------


## nick13

Να τα χαιρεσαι και τα δυο ειναι πανεμορφα
αντε και καλους απογωνους !!

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΡΥ καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## αντρικος

πανεμορφααααα ειναι αντε με το καλο να γεμισεις μικρα πιτσουνακιααα!! :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

παρι μπραβο..........!!!!!

ευχομαι τα καλυτερα......

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλη συνεχεια φιλεναδα. ολα θα πανε μια χαρα.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλη εεπιτυχία και καλα κιτσοπιτσουνακια!!!

----------


## Peri27

> κιτσοπιτσουνακια!!!


axaxax ποσο θεος.. τι τελειοοοοοο κιτσοπιτσουνακια ..χιχιχ το λατρεψα!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peri27

Παιδια σημερα εσκασε μυτη πρωι πρωι το 1ο κιτσοαυγουλακιιιιιιι  :Happy0045:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Χαιρομαι Περιιι! Ελπιζω να ειναι ενσπορο..  :Happy0062:

----------


## Peri27

Και γω το ελπιζωω ..πιστευω πω ειναι ...  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

απλα μακρυα τα χερακια!!  :Happy:  χεχεχεε
Αντε με το καλο!!  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

μακρυα δε λες τιποτα!! το αγγιξα μονο για να της το παρω και να βαλω ψευτικο... μακαρι να το απεφευφα και αυτο!!! 10 ωρες σταυροκοποιομουν μεχρι να το παρω αποφαση ....

----------


## serafeim

αααααααααααχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Anim 26: 
Συγχαρητηρια!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## Peri27

ασε ασε καθε πρωι θα χω αυτο το αγχος τωρα πως θα παιρνω τα αυγα!! Κρυος ιδρωτας με πιανει!!

----------


## serafeim

noxzema χαχαχαχαχαχ  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Peri27

αχαχαχαχαχαχα  ::  μοναδικος!!!  ::

----------


## johnakos32

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη συνεχια σου ευχομαι να εχεις απογουνους κιτσους το γενος κιτσινα! Πρωτη φορα ζευγαρωνεις;

----------


## Peri27

Οχι και περυσι ειχαν ζευγαρωσει 2 φορες αλλα και οι 2 δεν πηγαν καλα ...  :sad:  ...
Φετος ελπιζω να πανε ομως!!

----------


## Peri27

Ηρθε και το 2ο κιτσοαυγουλακιιιι .. και μεχρι στιγμης ολα καλα..!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> κιτσοαυγουλακιιιι


χεχεχε, μαρεσει που το λες ετσι! 

οι γονεις πως πανε μεχρι στιγμης? κλωσσανε τα ψευτικα αυγα?

----------


## Peri27

[FONT=arial][URL=[/FONT]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/p4030003i.jpg/][/URL]

 :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033: 

Η ΚΙτσαινα ακαθεκτη σημερα κλωσσαγε τα ψευτικα αυγα!! Ο ΚΙτσος απλα υπαρχει  ::  Πηγε 1 φορα σημερα και την τάϊσε..

----------


## serafeim

Βρε την κιτσενα κλωσσαει!!!  :Happy:  ΜΕ το καλο με το καλο!!!

----------


## xarhs

ειναι μια κουκλα............

----------


## MAKISV

Αχ βρε κυρα κιτσαινα σε κοροιδεψαν, αλλα δεν πειραζει κατσε εκει για καλο σου ειναι...χαχαχα

----------


## Peri27

Ρε ασε και γω τη λυπαμαι λιγο που παιδευεται τωρα με τα ψευτικα αυγα .. αλλα ετσι πρεπει....

----------


## jimgo

ρε την ΚΙτσαινα  :Rolleye0012:  παντως αληθεια ειναι μια κουκλα .

----------


## Peri27

σημερα ειδαμε και το 3ο κιτσοαυγουλακιιι (σας εχω πρηξει αλλαααα δεν μπορω να συγκρατηθω  ::  )

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> σημερα ειδαμε και το 3ο κιτσοαυγουλακιιι (σας εχω πρηξει αλλαααα δεν μπορω να συγκρατηθω  )



Δεν μας πριζεις βρε Περι! Χαιρομαστε οταν ακουμε τετοια υπεροχα νεα  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peri27

> Δεν μας πριζεις βρε Περι! Χαιρομαστε οταν ακουμε τετοια υπεροχα νεα



Με συγκινειιιιιιις φιλεεε μουυυυυ!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Peri27

Και το 4ο σηεραααα  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

τα προσθεσες περι......???

----------


## Peri27

Σημερα και το 5ο  :Big Grin: 




> τα προσθεσες περι......???


Σημερα ή αυριο ελεγα .. εσεις τι λετε ? ποτε να τα βαλω?

----------


## Peri27

Τελικά έβαλα όλα τα αυγουλάκια σήμερα στη φωλιά ..σκεφτόμουν γι αύριο μήπως κάνει και 6ο ...αλλά επειδή διάβασα σε θέμα ότι όσο περνάνε οι μέρες οι νεοσσοί χάνουν δυνάμεις και εξασθενούν είπα να μη το διακινδυνεύσω και τα έβαλα σήμερα  :Happy:  εξάλλου και 6ο να κάνει η διαφορά είναι πολύ μηδαμινή!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

καλα εκανες....... μην ταλαιπορεις και το ζευγαρι με παραπανω μερες.....!!!!!!!!

με το καλο να σκασουν τα κιτσοαυγουλακια...

----------


## Peri27

Τελικα δεν εκανα αλλο αυγουλακι ..

Οποτε σε συνολο *5 κιτσοαυγουλακια*  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Τελικα δεν εκανα αλλο αυγουλακι ..


Καλα μωρε, εσυ τα γεννησες τα κιτσοαυγουλακια? χαχαχαχαχαχα  :: 

Ευχομαι να ειναι ενσπορα και να σκασουν μυτη ολα τους!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

> Καλα μωρε, εσυ τα γεννησες τα κιτσοαυγουλακια? χαχαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> Ευχομαι να ειναι ενσπορα και να σκασουν μυτη ολα τους!



αμα τα εκανε η περι θα εσπαγε το ρεκορ γκινεσ μεγαλυτερου αυγου..... χαχαχαχαχαχαχ!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

> Καλα μωρε, εσυ τα γεννησες τα κιτσοαυγουλακια? χαχαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> Ευχομαι να ειναι ενσπορα και να σκασουν μυτη ολα τους!


ΑΜΑΝ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ!!!!!! ΑΜΕΣΩΩΩΣ.... ΠΑΝΑΪΑ ΜΟΥ ......

----------


## xarhs

ναι καλα τωρα...... η μπερδεμενη γλωσσα λεει παντα την αληθεια. εσυ το κανες το αυγο..............

----------


## Peri27

> αμα τα εκανε η περι θα εσπαγε το ρεκορ γκινεσ μεγαλυτερου αυγου..... χαχαχαχαχαχαχ!!!!!



ΜΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΑΥΓΑ ΘΑ ΧΕ ΤΥΦΛΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΡΕΚΟΡ  :Stick Out Tongue:  .....

----------


## Peri27

> ναι καλα τωρα...... η μπερδεμενη γλωσσα λεει παντα την αληθεια. εσυ το κανες το αυγο..............


τι εγω τι η Κιτσαινα ... αφου τα πουλακια μου 
και γω ειμαστε το ιδιο..  :Love0033:

----------


## Βασιλεία

με το καλο σου ευχομαι τα μικρουλια κιτσακια!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> τι εγω τι η Κιτσαινα ... αφου τα πουλακια μου 
> και γω ειμαστε το ιδιο..


Αχ βρε Περι, το ιδιο νιωθω κι εγω!

----------


## Peri27

τα αυγουλάκια  :Happy:  (δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω καλύτερη φωτο  :: )


 O Kίτσος



 Η Κίσταινα  :Happy:  


 :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρουλα!!!! κανε σαν να μην υπαρχουν τις πρωτες μερες..... σε 5- 6 μερες ο νεοσσος δονείται εσωτερικα και τον νιωθουν οι γονεις και σπανια αφηνουν τα αυγα τους... τις πρωτες μερες καλο ειναι να μην τα ενοχλουμε!

----------


## Peri27

ναι και εγω δε θελω να τα ενοχλω και αυτη τη τραβηξα γρηγορα γρηγορα οταν σηκωθηκε να φαει ... με το κινητο στο χερι ημουν  ::

----------


## xarhs

πωωωωω... πανεμορφα...!!!!!!

με το καλο τα κιτσομωρακια........

----------


## johnakos32

Καλημερα! εχεις κανει ωοσκοπηση να μας πεις τι γινετε με τα κιτσοαυγουλακια?

----------


## Peri27

> Καλημερα! εχεις κανει ωοσκοπηση να μας πεις τι γινετε με τα κιτσοαυγουλακια?


Δεν εχω κανει .. γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως  σπασω τα αυγα...  :Sad0064:

----------


## mitsman

καλα κανεις.... κανε υπομονη!!!!!

----------


## jimgo

*αντε με το καλο ο κιτσος και η κιτσαινα να γινουν γονεις*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Δεν εχω κανει .. γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως  σπασω τα αυγα...


Καλα μωρε! Εσυ καταφερες να αλλαξεις τα αυγα με πλαστικα και φοβασαι να κανεις ωοσκοπηση? Δεν χρειαζεται να τα πιασεις, απλα βαλε ενα φακο διπλα στο αυγο και προσπαθησε τουλαχιστον να δεις εαν εχει σπορο  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

πες τα νικο..............

----------


## mitsman

βρε αφηστε την κοπελα στην ησυχια της.... γιατι βιαζεστε???? οποιος βιαζεται σκονταυτει!

----------


## sWeetAnGel

να σου ζησουν πολυ ομορφα αντε με το καλο τα μωρακια!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Περι δεν κερδιζεις κατι με το να κανεις ωοσκοπηση αστα οπως ειναι. με το καλο να ερθουν τα πιτσιρικια.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια η κοπελα εχει ενα φοβο με τα αυγα και την ενθαρρυνουμε να μην φοβαται...!!! εδω εκανε αλλα και αλλα........

θα κανει ωοσκοπηση οταν ερθει η ωρα.......

κανεις δεν την πιεσε αλλα οταν ενδιαφερεσαι εχεις περιεργεια................... θελω να δω κιτσομωρακιααααααα

----------


## Peri27

Παιδια και γω θελω πολυ να δω αν εχουν σπορο αλλα φοβαμαι παρα πολυ ..και το πως επιανα τα αυγα για να κανω την αλλαγη η καρδουλα μου το ξερε!!!ποσες φορες σταυροκοπιομουν...οσο για την ωοσκοπηση δεν ξερω αν θα καταφερω να δω κατι χωρις να τα πιασω γιατι δεν βολευει και πολυ η φωλια αλλα και η Κιτσαινα δεν σηκωνεται με καμια Παναγια..σηκωνεται ισα ισα για να φαει και αν παω κοντα το χερι μου μου επιτιθεται δεν θελω να την αναστατωνω.. Επισης δεν ειναι οτι δεν  ενδιαφερομαι επειδη δεν  θελώ να κανω ωοσκοπηση ..την περιεργεια την εχω αλλα..Τελος παντων μπορει να κανω καμια αποπειρα χωρις ομως να ακουμπησω αυγα και οταν την πετυχω εκτος φωλιας....
Και για να μη με περνατε για τρελη εχω τοσο μεγαλο φοβο γιατι περυσι μου λεγε μια φιλη να κανω ωοσκοπηση και να τα βαλω μπροστα απο μια λαμπα .. και τοτε εσπασα 2 αυγα  :: .... ειχα παθει τετοιο σοκ που δεν μπορουσα για λιγο καιρο ουτε αυγο κοτας να σπασω για να το φιαξω γιατι μου θυμιζε αυτο..δεν θελω να ξαναπερασω τα ιδια ..και ουτε τα καναρινακια μου να ταλαιπωρουνται....  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## sWeetAnGel

ουπσι.....αστο τοτε ρε κοριτσι μην κανεις ωοσκοπηση σε ποσες μερες περιμενεις το πρωτο?αστο κι οτι γινει...

----------


## Peri27

γυρω στις 17 με 18 του μηνα τα περιμενω ..

----------


## johnakos32

με το καλο περι! ε ενταξι δυο τρεις μερουλες ακομα και θα καταλαβουμε τι τρεχει με εσενα!εγω παντος αν και χωρις καθολου πειρα εχω κανει ωοσκοπηση δεν ειναι τιποτα. αλλα ενταξη η περιεργεια σκοτωσε την γατα. ασ κανουμε υπομονη για τα κιτσοπιτσουνακια σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

axaxaxa ...  :Happy:  θα κανω μια αποπειρα αυριο .αλλα δεν  υποσχομαι τιποτα!!  ::

----------


## Peri27

Καλημερα παιδια!! Προσπαθησα να κανω ωοσκοπηση αλλα δεν ειμαι και σιγουρη  γιατι ειχα και αγχος  :Ashamed0001:  και η Κιτσαινα εκανα σαν παλαβη... 4 ΝΟΜΙΖΩ πως εχουν .. αλλα .. δεν το λεω με σιγουρια ..  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## johnakos32

Καταρχην μπραβο που ξεπερασες αυτον το φοβο και εκανες ωοσκοπηση ! μακαρι να βγουν και τα τεσσερα απο αυτα και να ειναι οντως ετσι οπωσ τα ειδες αυριο περιμενουμε ετσι?

----------


## Peri27

Οχι αυριο..αυριο θα ναι η 11η μερα που τα κλωσσαει... απο τις 18 του μηνα  και μετα ομως πιστευω θα αρχισουνα να σκανε μυτη  ::   :Big Grin:  ..
πωπω τοτε θα ερθει το μεγαλο αγχος για τον αν θα τα ταϊζουν και αν ολα θα πανα καλα!!  ::

----------


## johnakos32

αντε με το καλο τα περιμενουμε και αυτα! κατι ασχετο ο φραουλης τι ρατσα καναρινακι ειναι?

----------


## xarhs

μοζαικ κοκκινο ειναι γιαννη.....

----------


## sWeetAnGel

με τκαλοοοοοοοοο  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## johnakos32

οκ ευχαριστω χαρη!με το καλο περι να βρεις και μια καλη νυφη και για τουτον!

----------


## Peri27

Μακαριιι!!! αν και κατι εχω κατα νου αλλα δεν ξερω ακομη!  :Happy:  .. εχω και μια μανα να πεισω  ::

----------


## kostas1969

Αντε με το καλο να ερθουνε και πουλακια ...αλλα μια ερωτηση τα πουλακια πατανε πανω στο χαρτι με της κουτσουλιτσες?

----------


## johnakos32

> Μακαριιι!!! αν και κατι εχω κατα νου αλλα δεν ξερω ακομη!  .. εχω και μια μανα να πεισω


 ¨  :Stick Out Tongue:  καταλαβενω!!!! ειναι και αυτο ενα θεμα

----------


## johnakos32

ειχαμε καμια ευχαριστη εκπληξη με κιτσοπιτσουνακια περι?

----------


## Peri27

Πφφ οχι ασε καθομαι σε αναμμενα καρβουνα κ γω.. περιμενω αυριο μπας και σκασει κανενα. :-)

----------


## Peri27

> Αντε με το καλο να ερθουνε και πουλακια ...αλλα μια ερωτηση τα πουλακια πατανε πανω στο χαρτι με της κουτσουλιτσες?


Ναι πατανε.. δεν θελω να ναι χωρις χαρτι η σχαρα για να βλεπω τις κουτσουλιες αν ειναι οκ. Φυσικα αλλαζουμε χαρτι καθε 2 μερες.. το παρα πολυ 3

----------


## johnakos32

υπομονη σημερα ειναι η 13? μπορει να σκασει και αργοτερα ποιο βραδακι!

----------


## Peri27

σημερα ειναι η 12η μερα.. αυριο η 13η και σκεφτομαι να της βαλω και μπανιερα αυριο που ειδα στο φορουμ οτι βοηθα στην υγρασια που εχουν τα αυγα..

----------


## xarhs

αυριο περι θα βαλεις μια μπανιεριτσα να κανει μπανακι.

αν δεν κανει στειλε μου να σου πω τι θα κανεις.

----------


## johnakos32

Εχουμε τιποτα ευχαριστα νεα;

----------


## Peri27

Ακομη τιποτα.. της εβαλα μπανιεριτσα.. εκανε μπανακι κανα 2 φορες .. περιμενουμε ακομη..

----------


## johnakos32

Περι σιγουρα μετρησες σωστα και σημερα ειναι 13 μερες? αντε γιατι δεν βγηκανε εχουμε αγωνια να δουμε τι εγινε!

----------


## xarhs

για να δουμε , μπορει να σκασουν τωρα το βραδακι

----------


## johnakos32

εγω θα περιμενω μεχρι αργα να δω φωτο των μικρων με το καλο να βγουν Περι!

----------


## Peri27

αμαν και ποτεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εε!!!! δεν αντεχω αλλοοο να περιμενω!! με εχει φαει η αγωνια!!! 
θελω να τα σφιξω στην αγακαλια  μου :Love0020: 

 αλλα δεν θα το κανω βεβεια  ::  αλλα θα φανταζομαι πως το κανω  ::   :Love0020:

----------


## Peri27

> εγω θα περιμενω μεχρι αργα να δω φωτο των μικρων με το καλο να βγουν Περι!


Γιαννη με συγκινεις!!! Να σαι καλα φιλε μου!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xarhs

τι ωρα περιπου τα βαλετε και αρχησε να τα κλωσσαει η κιτσαινα?

----------


## Peri27

Σαββατο 6/4 γυρω στις 12..

----------


## johnakos32

θα διξει ελπιζω να ειναι ολα καλα και να μην εχουμε απροβλεπτα..... (εμενα τα δικα αλλαξαν ρολος τωρα αρσενικοςς φωλια θηλυκια κλαδι για υπνο ) τρελο?

----------


## xarhs

πραγματικα τρελο , μονο σε σενα αυτα γιαννη

----------


## johnakos32

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αφου η φωλια δεν εχει τιποτα γιατι πηγε? μηπωσ ειναι πιο ζεστα επειδη επιασε ενα σχετικο αερακι? τι να πω χαχαχαχαχα ποιο ανωμαλα πουλια παντοσ δεν μπορουσα να βρω ε ελεος δηλαδη!

----------


## Peri27

ελααα δεν ειναι ανωμαλα .. εχουν τη δικη τους ιδιαιτεροτητα και αυτο τα κανει ακομη πιο ξεχωριστα!!!  :Big Grin:  χιχιχι
Ακομη τιποτα απο μενα παντως !!!

----------


## johnakos32

υπομονη...... ισως φταει που τα πουλακια δεν εχουν ξαζευγαρωσει ποτε και για αυτο συμπεριφερονται ετσι... εσενα η κιτσαινα κλωσσαει ακομα?

----------


## Peri27

ναι κλωσσαει. ειναι λιγο πιο ανησυχη νμζ απο οτι ολα την ημερα.... δεν ειναι η 1η φορα .. περυσι ειχαν κανει 2 γενες

----------


## johnakos32

Σου ειχε βγαλει πουλακια;

----------


## johnakos32

Το αναφερα για τα δικα μου οτι δεν εχουν ξαναζευγαρωσει και κανουν κατι τρελα!

----------


## Peri27

Ναι ναι μου χαν κανει ..κ μαλιστα δεν μου χαν βγαλει ουτε 1 ασπορο.. ομως καμια απο τις 2 κανεις δεν ειχε αισιο τελος ..

----------


## Peri27

Καλημερααα...ακομη τιποτα βρε παιδια :: !! να αρχισω να ανησυχω??  :Sad0064:

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα αυγα τα εβαλες στις 6 του μηνα. 
τι ωρα τα ειχες βαλει περιπου (δηλαδη πρωι μασημερι η το βραδυ)?

----------


## Peri27

κατα τις 12 το μεσημερακι περιπου ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυριο ειναι να βγουν τα πουλακια.

----------


## johnakos32

Εγω λεω οτι σημερα θα βγουν αφου τα εβαλες στις 6 δν υπολογισαμε τις μερες σωστα!

----------


## Peri27

βγηκε το 1ο πουλακιιιιι!!  ::   :Big Grin:  φυσικα πηρα τηλεφωνο αμεσως το Χαρη να μου πει τι να κανω και τον ευχαριστω πολυ που με βοηθαει!!!! 
παιδια ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη αλλα εχω τρομερο αγχος!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Να σου ζησει!!!! Με το καλο και τα υπολοι! Κανεις κατι το ιδιετερο τωρα που βγηκε αν θες πες μας να μαθαινουμε για αργοτερα...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μπραβο Περι  :Big Grin: 

Να ειναι γερο ευχομαι και με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα! Καλη συνεχεια  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

περι μην αγχωνεσαι........ η κιτσαινα πιστευω θα ταισει αργοτερα... θα δεις

----------


## Peri27

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!! παιδια τωρα βγαινει και το 2ο .. ειναι μαγικο!!!  ::  ::

----------


## Peri27

> Να σου ζησει!!!! Με το καλο και τα υπολοι! Κανεις κατι το ιδιετερο τωρα που βγηκε αν θες πες μας να μαθαινουμε για αργοτερα...


εβαλα αυγο  και φουλαρα ταιστρες  .. αυτα προς το παρων ..οπως μου ειπε ο Χαρης!

Σε λιγο ερχονται και φωτογραφιες!!

----------


## Peri27



----------


## serafeim

την πρωτη βαλτην στον διαγωνισμο.. να σου ζησουν...

----------


## lagreco69

Φτου φτου φτου!!!! με το καλο!!! και τα υπολοιπα Περι.

----------


## xarhs

μας ταραξες δημητρη στο φτυσημο χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Peri27

Ευχαριστω πολυυυυ Σεραφειιιιιιιμ  :Big Grin:  το σκεφτηκα και γω για το διαγωνισμο!  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

> μας ταραξες δημητρη στο φτυσημο χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ


 ::  Ασε να φτυνει οσο θελει δεν πειραζει να πανε ολα καλα!!

Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρηηηηηηηηηη  :Big Grin:

----------


## lagreco69

> μας ταραξες δημητρη στο φτυσημο χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ


χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!! χαλια! την εχω κανει την οθονη με τις ομορφιες που βλεπω.   ::

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια εγω δεν την ειδα τη φωτο και ελεγα γιατι φτυνει ο δημητρης......... τωρα την ειδα

φτου φτου φτου.........................

----------


## johnakos32

Μπραβο ειναι πολυ ωραια ολα τους καλη συνεχια!

----------


## Peri27

Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννηηηη!! και για τη συμπαρασταση  και στη παρεα για την αναμμονη για τα κιτσομωρακια!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν , με το καλο !

----------


## Peri27



----------


## alex1974

Εκπληκτικη foto , μπραβο στα πουλακια !!! Μπραβο και σε εσενα....

----------


## johnakos32

πολυ ωραια φωτο για να δουμε σε ποιον θα μοιασουν τα κιτσοπιτσουνακια!

----------


## Peri27

ευχαριστω πολυυυυ!!!!* 
εσκασε και 3ο!!!!*  ::  ::  ::

----------


## xarhs

περι συγχαρητηρια.............!!!!!!!!!!!!

η κιτσαινα τα παει τελεια................

----------


## johnakos32

Περι δεν θελω να σε ανυσηχω χωρις λογο αλλα τι ειναι αυτο το μαυρο στον λαιμο του πρωτου μικρου? μπραβο με το καλο και το τεταρτο!

----------


## xarhs

φαγητο θα ειναι γιαννη............ μαλλον καποια φλουδιτσα θα καταπιε η κιτσαινα και την εφαγε το μικρο

----------


## Peri27

> φαγητο θα ειναι γιαννη............ μαλλον καποια φλουδιτσα θα καταπιε η κιτσαινα και την εφαγε το μικρο


Χαρη σιγουρα η να αρχισω να ανησυχω??

----------


## xarhs

αμα κοιταξεις το πουλακι , και τωρα δεν εχει τιποτα. δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις.

αν το εχει ακομα τοτε ναι. πρεπει να ανησυχεις.

----------


## Peri27

Παιδια *εσκασε και το 4ο*  :Big Grin:   ::  ::  ::  :: 

για το μαυρακι θα ενημερωσω μετα γιατι τωρα ταιζει και δεν φευγει με τιποτα !

----------


## xarhs

περι μπραβο..............................

----------


## Peri27

> Εκπληκτικη foto , μπραβο στα πουλακια !!! Μπραβο και σε εσενα....


Μπραβο και στο Χαρη που με βοηθαει τοσο πολυ!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## sWeetAnGel

ειναι πολυ καλουλια κ οι φωτο τελειες να σου ζησουν...φτου φτου φτου

----------


## Peri27

Σ ευχαριστω πολυυυ να σαι καλα!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Περι να σου ζησουν και στο κλαρι ολα.
 :Party0003:

----------


## Peri27

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυυυυ  :Happy:  .. να δουμε αν θα σκασει και το 5ο.. αλλα και να μη σκασει ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενη και δεν παραπονιεμαι!!Kαποια στιγμη πιστευα οτι δεν θα βγει κανενα!

----------


## johnakos32

Μπραβο Περι ! Εμφοσον στην ωοσκοπηση ειδεσ 4/5 δεν νομιζω να βγει ...... αν θες ριξε και μια ματια στο μικρουλι με το σημαδακι οταν μπορεις να δεις αν θα φυγει!

----------


## Peri27

παιδιαααα κλαψτε με!! αφου γενηθηκε το 3ο κιτσακι εγω φυγαμε απο το σπιτι του αγοριου μου ( που ναι και τα πουλακια) οταν εφτασα σπιτι μου με πηρε τηλ το αγορι μου ,που ειχε βγει βολτα οτι τον πηρε η μανα του και του πε πως γενηθηκε και 4ο πουλακι! τωρα ξαναρθα στο σπιτι του μαζι με το αγορι μου και διαπιστωσαμε πως δεν ειχε γενηθει αλλο πουλακι.. αλλα η μαμα του δεν προσεξε καλα γιατι η καναρα δεν εφευγε και απο τη φωλια και προλαβε να δει μονο ενα αυγουλακι... οποτε 4ο κιτσακι δεν υπαρχει...και πιστευω πως απο αυτα τα 2 αυγουλακια δεν θα βγουν πουλακια!!!! :/

----------


## mitsman

μικρο το κακο!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Κριμα ενταξη καλα ειναι και τουτα υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγει αργοτερα....!

----------


## Peri27

Τι να πω μακαρι!!

----------


## Peri27

Δεν βλεπω μαυρακι τωρα ..να ρωτησω απο ποτε πρεπει να αρχισουν να κανουν σαν κουτσουλιτσες?

----------


## xarhs

αυτα αρχιζουν να κανουν...... αλλα τις τρωει η μητερα  για να διατηρησει την φωλια καθαρη , αλλα και διοτι ειναι πολυ θρεπτικες

περι αμα με ρωταγες σημερα το πρωι αν θα βγει κανενα δεν θα σου εδινα πιθανοτητες.

συνηθως γεννιουνται την 13η μερα

----------


## Peri27

Και γω ετσι πιστευα.. αλλα..ευτυχως!

----------


## xarhs

πες μας νεα περι , ταιζει καλα η κιτσαινα?

----------


## Peri27

Απο την ενημερωση που εχω  ::  μου λενε οτι τα ταιζει συχνα .. και πως και τα 3 ειναι μια χαρα προς το παρων!..  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

Τα 2 αυγουλακια δεν εχουν σπασει ακομη... χθες τα ειδα στη λαμπα και εχουν μεσα αλλα δε νομιζω να βγουν εσεις τι λετε? ... τα υπολοιπα δο3α τω Θεω προς το παρον ειναι καλα!!!Τα ταιζει μια χαρα..

----------


## Peri27



----------


## Peri27

καλημερα  :Happy:  σημερα λεω να βγαλω απο τη φωλια τα 2 αυγα που δεν εσπασαν.. εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## xarhs

βγαλε τα...................

----------


## Peri27

πρεπει να τα ανοιξω να δω αν ειχαν πουλακι μεσα κτλ η να το αποφυγω??

----------


## xarhs

οχι μην τα ανοιγεις....... πετα τα. οτι και να ηταν αφου εσκασαν τα περισσοτερα ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## Peri27

ουφ παλι καλα!!! δεν θα το αντεχα!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

τα πεταξες τωρα? εγω θα τα εβλεπα παντος να δω αν ηταν ασπορα η απλα σταματησε η εκκολαψη. βγαλε μια φωτο τα κιτσοπιτσουνακια αν θελεις αυριο η αργοτερα!αρχισαν να βγαζουν φτερα να δουμε σε ποιον θα μοιασουν η ειναι νρις ακομα>?

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη εγω ειπα να μην το ανοιξει στην περι γιατι ξερω οτι δεν της αρεσει............... ηθελα παντως αμα το ανοιγε να την βγαλω μια φωτογραφια να κοψω αντιδραση χαχαχ

----------


## johnakos32

Χαχαχα αμα δεν το αντεχει καθολου οκ φανταζομαι και την εκφραση. Εγω θα ειχα την περιεργεια παντος!

----------


## xarhs

και εγω δεν θελω να τα ανοιγω........... εξαλλου κανω ωοσκοπηση και ξερω  σε ποια μερα διακοπτεται η επωαση

----------


## Peri27

παιαδια και εγω ειχα τη περιεργεια αλλα αν τελικα ειχαν μωρακι μεσα θα στεναχωριομουν παρα πολυ!!  :sad:  τα πηρα και τα εθαψα σε ενα παρτερακι τα 2 αυγα.. αν ειχαν πουλακι μεσα ας ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι...

θα βγαλωω φωτο αυριο.. ακομη εχουν χνουδακιιι!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

να σου ζησουν κ αμα παρουν απο τη μανα τους θα ειναι κουκλια...

----------


## Peri27

Να σαι καλα Σταυροο!!!  :Happy:  ανυπομωνω να δω πως και γω πως θα ειναι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

ο κουμπαρος τι χρωμα ηταν?????????????/ χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## johnakos32

πω πω ρε Περι μπραβο μπρωτη φορα βλεπω τετοια κινηση ανθρωπο να θαβει αυγουλακια !!!!!!!!!!!!!! αντε να δουμε πως θα ναι!

----------


## Peri27

> ο κουμπαρος τι χρωμα ηταν?????????????/ χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ



τα δικα μου καναρινια ειναι ηθικα μη κοιτας τα δικα σουυυυ!!  ::  axaxaxa

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

> ο κουμπαρος τι χρωμα ηταν?????????????/ χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ




κουτσομπολη...... :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## Peri27

> πω πω ρε Περι μπραβο μπρωτη φορα βλεπω τετοια κινηση ανθρωπο να θαβει αυγουλακια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ρεεε ειμαι λιγο ευαισθητη .. και σκεφτομουν πως αν εχουν μεσα πουλακια δεν ηθελα να τα πεταξω.. επισης η Κιτσαινα εκανε ενα κοπο να τα γεννησει .. φτανει που δεν βγηκαν πουλακια ... ε μη τα πεταξω κιολας στα σκουπιδια!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Περι σοβαρεψου.... μας διαβαζει κοσμος, ακου εκει να θαψεις τα αυγα. :: 

πρωταρα εισαι, καλα κανεις και εισαι ευαισθητη, αλλα μην το παρακανεις :: .

----------


## Peri27

αε μας διαβαζει .. εμενα μου αρεσει ο κοσμος μου!!!  :winky: 
και οταν λεω εθαψα δεν εννοω κανα λακο!! μια τρυπα εκανα και τα εβαλα εκει και εριξα λιγο χωμα απο πανω!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

και μενα μου αρεσει ο κοσμος σου, εχω περασει απο εκει, αλλα ημουν πολυ μικρος. :winky:

----------


## Peri27

εγω αν και αισίως παω στα 21 δεν λεω να το κουνησω ρουπιιιιιι!!! axaxaxaxaxa  ::

----------


## Peri27

[FONT=arial][URL=[/FONT]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/p4240055.jpg/][/URL]



[FONT=arial][URL=[/FONT]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/p4240056j.jpg/][/URL]

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα Περι! Με το καλο στο κλαρι  :Big Grin:

----------


## johnakos32

Περι πολυ ωραια τα κιτσακια σου μεγαλωσαν πολυ με το καλο στο κλαρακι!

----------


## Peri27

Ευχαριστω πολυυυυ!!!  :Big Grin: 
 ελπιζω ολα να συνεχισουν να πηγαινουν καλα!!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ομορφα να σου ζησουν....

----------


## mitsman

Ολα πολυ καλα!!! για να δουμε τι χρωματακια θα βγαλουν!

----------


## Peri27

ευχαριστωωω... δεν ειναι καλα ταισμενα ε??  :sad:

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο , να σου ζησουν....

----------


## Peri27

λοιπον σημερα καταφερα να δω και τι χρωμα θα ειναι το καθενα.. το πανω πανω ειναι κιτρινακι σα τον μπαμπα..και τα 2 απο κατω ασπρουλια σαν τη μαμα!  :Happy: 
ελπιζω να βλεπω καλα  ::

----------


## johnakos32

καπως ετσι θα ειναι το τριτο δεν φενετε καλα ομως .... ελπιζω καποιο να παρει αυτο το εντυπωσιακο περιγραμα ματιων που εχει η κιτσαινα!

----------


## Peri27

θα δειξει..το ενα απο τα τρια παντως το δερματακι του πανω στο κεφαλακι του ανεμεσα απο τα ματακια του ειναι μαυριδερο.. οποτε εκει μαλλον θα βγαλει μαυρα φτερακια..  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

θα διξει σιγα σιγα να δουμε πως θα γινουν! σε κανα δυο μερς θα τουσ αλλαξεις το εσωτερικο της φωλλιας να την καθαρισεις?

----------


## Peri27

ε ναι... μεχρι στιγμης απλα τα ακουμπαω πανω στο τραπεζι τα μικρα και αναποδογυριζω τη φωλια και τη τιναζω... σημερα καθαρισα και κατι κουτσουλιες που η Κιτσαινα δεν ειχε καθαρισει και ειχαν ξεραθει..

----------


## johnakos32

> ε ναι... μεχρι στιγμης απλα τα ακουμπαω πανω στο τραπεζι τα μικρα και αναποδογυριζω τη φωλια και τη τιναζω... σημερα καθαρισα και κατι κουτσουλιες που η Κιτσαινα δεν ειχε καθαρισει και ειχαν ξεραθει..


ποσες ημερες μετραμε? νομιζω καλο θα ηταν να εφτιαχνες μια σαν της κιτσαινας να τα εβαζες μεσα και να ηταν πεντακαθαρα........ αλλα δεν ξερω την αντιδραση της...

----------


## Peri27

και γω φοαβαμαι ακομη.. γι αυτο το αφηνω ακομη λιγο και δεν την εχω αλλαξει..
8 ημερων ειναι  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

ε ενταξει εξαλου νομιζω απο τις 10 -11 μερες κοιμουνται εκτος φωλλιας αν δεν κανω λαθος ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Peri27

Μετα απο 2 βδομαδες και κατι ισως νομιζω πως βγαινουν  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Απο τις 9- 10 μερες σταματανε να κοιμαται η μανα μεσα στην φωλια!!! μια χαρα τα μικρα και καλοταισμενα!!!!

----------


## Peri27

τα μικρα ποτε βγαινουν απο τη φωλια δηλδη?

----------


## xarhs

συνηθως απο 20 ημερων κανουν εξοδους απο τη φωλια......

----------


## Peri27

[FONT=arial][URL=[/FONT]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/20130428135816.jpg/][/URL]

10 ημερων   :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Ψυχουλες ομορφες!!! να τα χαιρεσαι Περι.

----------


## Peri27

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυυυυ  :Big Grin:

----------


## johnakos32

Με το καλο στο κλαρακι!ενα κιτρινοασπρο και δυο ασπρακια; Ματακια γιατι δεν εχουν ανοιδ!ξει;

----------


## Peri27

εχουν ανοιξει  :Happy:  απλα εδω κοιμουνται μαλλον  ::

----------


## mitsman

:winky: ...

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι κ με το καλο στο κλαδι....

----------


## Peri27

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!! ελπιζω ολα να συνεχισουν να πηγαινουν καλα  :Happy:

----------


## mixalisss

να τα χαίρεσαι Περι, είναι όλα κουκλιά!!

----------


## Peri27

12 ημερων !!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  ολα καλα μεχρι στιγμης.. εχει αρχισει να τα ταιζει και ο Κιτσος τωρα .. ενω στην αρχη ηταν αδιαφορος.. Η Κιτσαινα την ημερα πλεον δεν καθεται και πολλες ωρες μεσα στη φωλια,το βραδυ ομως καθεται οπως και πριν..  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ωραια...!!! παχυναν κιολας..!!!!

αφου ο κιτσος ειναι μεγαλη ψυχη............ χαχαχαχ

----------


## Peri27

ναι ναι  ::  ευτυχως!! γτ μεχρι και πριν ηταν λες και βρισκοταν σε αλλο κλουβι  ::  λεσ και δεν υπηρχαν μωρα!!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Περι ειναι πανεμορφα!!! το μικρο με την μαυρη μοικανα θα βγει λευκο πως το βλεπεις εσυ απο κοντα?

----------


## johnakos32

πωπω πανεμορφα ιδικα το ασρπο αρριστερα το λατρευω!!!!!!!!!! με το καλο στο κλαρακι να τα χαιρεσε!

----------


## Peri27

> Περι ειναι πανεμορφα!!! το μικρο με την μαυρη μοικανα θα βγει λευκο πως το βλεπεις εσυ απο κοντα?


Eυχαριστω πολυ!!  :Happy:  ασπρουλι ειναι ναι  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Δωσε του λεφτα η βγαλε του εσυ ενα εισιτηριο και στειλε το Πατρα.  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

Περι ναι και το ασπρο εκπαιδευσε το να πεταει και στειλτω εδω να μου μεταφερει κανα μηνυμα... ταχυδρομικο καναρινι το εχεις ακουστα?

----------


## Peri27

> Δωσε του λεφτα η βγαλε του εσυ ενα εισιτηριο και στειλε το Πατρα.


αχαχαχα  ::  και μενα αυτο ειναι το αγαπημενο μου!!.. θα δω τι θα κρατησουμε και αν ειναι θα σε εχω στα υποψην..  :winky:

----------


## Peri27

> Περι ναι και το ασπρο εκπαιδευσε το να πεταει και στειλτω εδω να μου μεταφερει κανα μηνυμα... ταχυδρομικο καναρινι το εχεις ακουστα?



ταχυδρομικα περιστερια ξερω  ::

----------


## johnakos32

δεν πειραζει εσυ θα το κανεις και για καναρινακια ..... χαχαχαχαχαχαχα λευκο ειναι ετσι και αλλιως.......σαν περιστερι τι διαφορα εχει?

----------


## Peri27

> σαν περιστερι τι διαφορα εχει?


καμια απολυτως!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

> αχαχαχα  και μενα αυτο ειναι το αγαπημενο μου!!.. θα δω τι θα κρατησουμε και αν ειναι θα σε εχω στα υποψην..


Εαν ειναι το αγαπημενο σου ουτε συζητηση!  :winky:

----------


## Peri27

αχαχα.. θα δω θα δω και θα σου πω...!!  :Happy:  
ολα τα αγαπαω παρα πολυυυυυυυυ!!!!!ειναι αυτο που λενε οποιο δαχτυλο και να κοψεις το ιδιο θα πονεσεις.. μακαρι να τα κραταγα ολα!!

----------


## johnakos32

ρε περι καντα αλλη μια γεννα να δουμε τι θα βγαλουν..... ολο και καποιον θα βρεισ να τα δοσεις..... εξαλου μπορει να το θελουν και ο κιτσος και η κιτσαινα

----------


## Peri27

οτι το θελουν το θελουν o Kιτσος και η ΚΙτσαινα.. ο Κιστος ηδη την βατευει τη Κιτσαινα εδω και 10 μερες  ::

----------


## johnakos32

ε αστα εκει να χαρουν!!!!!!!!!!!! βαλτους αργοτερα και μια φωλιτσα να εχουν κιτσακια παλι!

----------


## Peri27

13 ημερων.. δεν θα εβαζα φωτο σημερα αλλα με παροτρυνε ο   *johnakos32* ...  :Happy: 
 το κιτρινακι δεν ειναι τοσο κιτρινο οσο φαινεται στη φωτο.. εχει ενα απαλο κιτρινακι

----------


## johnakos32

πανεμορφα και σε καθαρη φωλιτσα ¨) αντενα μεγαλωσουν κι αλλο να τα δουμε!!!!!!! κουκλακια;!

----------


## xarhs

περι ειναι πενομορφα......... αλλα με σενα πλαι τους ολα εχουν μια λογικη εξηγηση

----------


## johnakos32

> περι ειναι πενομορφα......... αλλα με σενα πλαι τους ολα εχουν μια λογικη εξηγηση


+1 ! ετσι παει! αχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Peri27

σημερα τους αλλαξα φωλιτσα  :Happy:  

αχαχαχαχαχαχα παιδιαααα ευχαριστωωωω με κανετε και κοκκινιζωωωωωω!!!!!!!  :Embarrassment: 

ειναι οντως τοσο ομορφα!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## xarhs

α ρε περι........καλα εκανες και αλλαξες φωλιτσα..!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Χαρη γιατι αναστεναζεις?η μου φενετε??????? υποπτος........

----------


## Peri27

Ναι ναι η αλλη η φωλια ηταν χαλια!! ρε δεν θα το πιστεξετε.. ειχα να τα δω απο κοντα  6 μερες και μου στελνε φωτο ο Αλεξ ..τοσες μερες λοιπον μου λεγε καλα ειναι μια χαρα αλλα δεν ξερω δεν τα βλεπω πολυ ζωηρα ,παιρνω τη φωλια στα χερια μου και δεν κουνιουνται καθολου.... ε σημερα παιδια (πειτε οτι εγινε τυχαια δεν ξερω) αλλα οταν πηρα τη φωλια στα χερια μου αρχισαν να βγαζουν φωνουλιτσες και να ανοιγουν το στοματακι τους για φαγητο.. και μου λεει ο Αλεξ και η μαμα του καλα εσενα θελαν για να ζωηρεψουν.λες και εχουμε ενα δεσιμο ιδιαιτερο ..τους λεω γλυκα λογακια και τα χαιδευω στο κεφελακι τους και κλεινουν τα ματακια τους σαν να το ευχαριστιουνται...
ρε παιδια συγκινη9ηκα τοσο πολυ και ας ηταν και τυχαιο γεγονος...

----------


## johnakos32

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα........ σε συμπαθουν.....!!!!!!!!ο κιτσος ταιζει ακομα  καλα?

----------


## Peri27

ναι ο καλος μου  :Happy:  χεχεχε  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

> Χαρη γιατι αναστεναζεις?η μου φενετε??????? υποπτος........


εσυ εχεις προχωρησει πολλα επιπεδα...... η αληθεια ειναι οτι ενας αναστεναγμος βγηκε




> Ναι ναι η αλλη η φωλια ηταν χαλια!! ρε δεν θα το πιστεξετε.. ειχα να τα δω απο κοντα  6 μερες και μου στελνε φωτο ο Αλεξ ..τοσες μερες λοιπον μου λεγε καλα ειναι μια χαρα αλλα δεν ξερω δεν τα βλεπω πολυ ζωηρα ,παιρνω τη φωλια στα χερια μου και δεν κουνιουνται καθολου.... ε σημερα παιδια (πειτε οτι εγινε τυχαια δεν ξερω) αλλα οταν πηρα τη φωλια στα χερια μου αρχισαν να βγαζουν φωνουλιτσες και να ανοιγουν το στοματακι τους για φαγητο.. και μου λεει ο Αλεξ και η μαμα του καλα εσενα θελαν για να ζωηρεψουν.λες και εχουμε ενα δεσιμο ιδιαιτερο ..τους λεω γλυκα λογακια και τα χαιδευω στο κεφελακι τους και κλεινουν τα ματακια τους σαν να το ευχαριστιουνται...
> ρε παιδια συγκινη9ηκα τοσο πολυ και ας ηταν και τυχαιο γεγονος...


περι οι συμπαθειες δεν κρυβονται

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ναι ναι η αλλη η φωλια ηταν χαλια!! ρε δεν θα το πιστεξετε.. ειχα να τα δω απο κοντα 6 μερες και μου στελνε φωτο ο Αλεξ ..τοσες μερες λοιπον μου λεγε καλα ειναι μια χαρα αλλα δεν ξερω δεν τα βλεπω πολυ ζωηρα ,παιρνω τη φωλια στα χερια μου και δεν κουνιουνται καθολου.... ε σημερα παιδια (πειτε οτι εγινε τυχαια δεν ξερω) αλλα οταν πηρα τη φωλια στα χερια μου αρχισαν να βγαζουν φωνουλιτσες και να ανοιγουν το στοματακι τους για φαγητο.. και μου λεει ο Αλεξ και η μαμα του καλα εσενα θελαν για να ζωηρεψουν.λες και εχουμε ενα δεσιμο ιδιαιτερο ..τους λεω γλυκα λογακια και τα χαιδευω στο κεφελακι τους και κλεινουν τα ματακια τους σαν να το ευχαριστιουνται...
> ρε παιδια συγκινη9ηκα τοσο πολυ και ας ηταν και τυχαιο γεγονος...


κουκλα μου, τι καλη μανουλα θα γινεις εσυ. :Happy0159:

----------


## johnakos32

περι οι συμπαθειες δεν κρυβονται[/QUOTE]

Χαρη αυτο λεω και εγω..... η αληθεια ειναι οτι ναι προχωραω βλεπω μπροστα και απο το μηδεν ξεκιναω.... ακυρο τελιωσως...βγηκα οφ τοπικ σταματαω... καλο κουραγιο Περι    με τα κιτσακια

----------


## Peri27

> κουκλα μου, τι καλη μανουλα θα γινεις εσυ.


ooooo σε ευχαριστωωω τοσο πολυυυυ!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## xarhs

μας ταραξες στα ευχαριστω ρε περι...... εγω ενα γλυκο θελω να μας φερεις με επιασε και μια υπογλυκεμια τωρα χαχαχαχαχαχαχ


ευχομαι τα κιτσακια να πανε στα καλυτερα σπιτια.....!

----------


## Peri27

εεελααα μωρεεεε ειμαι ευγενικος ανθρωπος!! ...κατι εχω στο νου για γλυκο να σου φερω αλλα θα δειξει ..ειμαι υπο σκε4ην!!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

> ευχομαι τα κιτσακια να πανε στα καλυτερα σπιτια.....!


Χαρη εμενα εννοεις? χαχαχαχα!!! μην μιλατε για γλυκα βρε παιδια πειναωωω..

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχαχ..... εσενα δημητρακη εχω σκοπο να σε αποκαταστησω εγω..........  ελπιζω να βγαλω ενα ασπρακι ακομα

----------


## mitsman

Είδες Περι ότι έπρεπε να τα εμπιστευτεις;;;; Που να δεις η δεύτερη γέννα!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Περι θελουμε και αλλες φωτογραφιες απο τα ομορφα κιτσακια!!!!!!!!!!  ::  ::

----------


## Peri27

χαχαχαχ παιδιααα το χω στο νου μου.. θα σας βαλω σημερα η αυριοοοοο!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsman

τι σημερα τι αυριο????? ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!

----------


## Peri27

*
19 ημερων!!!*  :Big Grin: 

Ο Κίτσος εχει απομακρυνθει απο το κλουβι γιατι τα τσιμπαγε τα κακομοιρουλια...Και η Κιτσαινα τα τσιμπαει καμια φορα αλλα την εχουμε μαζι τους για να τα ταϊζει..
..Και απο οτι προβλεπεται τελικα λεμε να τα κρατησουμε ολα γιατι τους εχουμε τρομερη αδυναμια!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα ειναι Περι! Να σου ζησουν.  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Ο κιτσος ηθελε νημα να φτιαξει νεα φωλια!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!! να τα χαιρεστε!!!!!! τα πουπουλακια τους  θα βγουν πολυ γρηγορα πισω.

----------


## johnakos32

να τα χαιρεσε κουκλακια ολα τους!!!!!!!!!! ΄βαλε γρηγορα φωλιτσα για μια ακομα γεννα! εχεισ ηδη αργησει για αυτο τσμπαγαν! και παλι πολυ ωρεα!

----------


## Peri27

δεν ξερω αν θα τα βαλω για 2η γεννα .. :/

----------


## johnakos32

αν θελεις παντος μην καθυστερεις... τραβα τα αλλη μια γεννα δεν χανεισ τιποτα αφου τα πουλακια το θελουν...>!

----------


## mitsman

τωρα θελεις δεν θελεις πρεπει να τα βαλεις..... αλλιως θα τα ταραξουν τα μικρα....

----------


## jk21

Να σου ζησουν Περυ !!! 

ομως θα σε συμβουλευα να βαλεις αμεσα φωλια ,αρκετο νημα και τον αρσενικο ξανα μαζι ,γιατι το θηλυκο ειτε βατεμενα ειτε αβατευτα θα σου κανει αυγα και δεν θα εχει και πολυ ορεξη για ταισμα .Με την ανοιξη στο αποκορυφωμα της ,ειναι δυσκολο να κοψουμε τις ορμες των πουλιων ! Ηδη τα καημενα εχουν χασει πολυ πουπουλο και αυτο για να αναπληρωθει χωρις καταπονηση για αυτα (μην ανησυχεις θα γινει συντομα σχετικα ) θελει να εχουν καλη διατροφη και τους γονεις κοντα τους !

----------


## Peri27

ενταξει θα τα ξαναβαλω μαζι και θα το κανω οπως μου λετε και ο Θεος βοηθος!!  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο προχθες και στις φωτο ειναι 26 ημερων... Πλεον εχουν αρχισει να τρωνε και μονα τους εδω και 7-8 μερες...
Η μονη αλλαγη ειναι οτι τωρα δεν εχουν ουριτσες γιατι τους τις μαδησε η Κιτσαινα παρολο που εχει βαμβακι  ::  ...την χωρησα με διαχωριστικο και τα μικρα εμειναν μονο με τον Κιστο ..

----------


## xarhs

ωχχχχχχχχχ ρε περι πως τα κανε ετσι η κιτσα??????????? πρωτη φορα βλεπω τετοιο μαδημα

----------


## serafeim

Κακος...
Επρεπε ο Κιτσος να ειναι με την κιτσαινα και εσυ να ησουν σιγουρη οτι τα ταιζει απο το διαχωριστικο... τωρα θα εχεις περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες για ασπορα αυγα σε αυτην την γεννα που δεν το θες!!!

----------


## Peri27

Εδω Χαρη δεν ειναι μαδημενα ακομη  ::  

Σεραφειμ ταϊζει η Κιτσαινα απο τα καγελα την εχω δει αν αρχισει να κανει φωλια θα βαλω και τον Κιτσο.. δεν ηθελα να αφησο μονα τους τα μικρα γιατι ζητανε φαγητο πολλες φορες!!!!
Επισης δεν καιγομαι και για περισσοτερα μικρα!

----------


## xarhs

ναι μωρε περι δεν εχεις θεμα αμα δεν ξεκινησε φωλια ακομα. μια μερα πριν γεννησει το αυγο η δυο το πολυ αν ζευγαρωσει μια φορα ολα γονιμοποιημενα θα τα χεις.

το θεμα μας ειναι γιατι μαδηθηκαν............ η κιτσα το χασε η μου φαινεται

----------


## Peri27

Δεν ξερω τι επαθε .. σε μια ωρα τους ειχε βγαλει τις ουρες και θα ειχε και συνεχεια!!!
Ασε νευριασα παρα πολυ!!!!!  :Mad0177:

----------


## xarhs

ρε τα μικρα σου μαδηθηκαν παρα πολυ , πες στον αλεξ να τα βαλει σε ζεστο μερος , θα πουντιασουν

----------


## Peri27

Παντα μεσα ειναι σε δωματιο.. ποτε εξω σε μπαλκονι κτλ..

----------


## lagreco69

Χειρουργος η Κιτσα! δεν πειραζει Περι θα μεγαλωσουν πολυ γρηγορα παλι τα πουπουλακια τους.

----------


## xarhs

τι αλλα φτερα λειπουν απο αυτα στις φωτο?

----------


## johnakos32

κριμα ελπιζω να αναρωσουν γρηγορα !!!!!!!!!!1 ειναι πανεμορφα παντως , η κακουργα τα μαδησε! αν γινουν καλα αυτ ακαι ας μην εχεις δευτερη ενσπορη γεννα τελος παντων καλη συνεχια !

----------


## Peri27

Η ουρα τους!! τπτ δεν τους αφησε στην ουρα!!!  ::

----------


## Peri27

Παιδια τι κανετε ?    :: 
Σημερα ειδα αυγο απο τη Κιτσαινα... την τελευταια βδομαδα ο Κιτσος ηταν μαζι με την Κιτσαινα...τον ειχα δει να την βατευει ωστοσο η κυρια δεν ειχε φιαξει φωλια...σημερα την εβλεπα να πηγαινει να καθεται μεσα στην ταϊστρα (την οπια και θελω να αλλαξω αλλα σε 2 πετ σοπ που πηγα δεν ειχαν τετοιου τυπου που ζητουσα ,οπως μου χατε δειξει, κι μαλιστα στο ενα μου ειχαν πει πως θα φερουν και θα με επερναν τηλ τεσπα..) παω και γω λοιπον καιτην βγαζω (την ταϊστρα) και βλεπω μεσα ενα αυγο!!! .... πηρα τηλ τον Χαρη ... και εκανα οπως μου πε ,εβαλα εγω βαμβακι στη φωλια και της πηρα το αυγο.... η Κιτσαινα τωρα ειναι συνεχεια με βαμβακι στο στομα....

----------


## xarhs

περι θα εχεις και αλλο αυγο αυριο......... το χρωμα του αυγου ειναι φυσιολογικο.

με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα και να ειναι ολα ενσπορα.

καθε μερα εκει που θα τα αποθηκευεις θα τα γυριζεις μια φορα το πρωι οταν θα προσθετεις το επομενο αυγο.

και στο τεταρτο τα επαναφαρεις ολα

----------


## Peri27

ωραια ωραια ενταξει ..της εχω βαλει μια φωλια εξωτερικη και μια εσωτερικη εκει που ηταν η ταϊστρα να διαλεξει οποια θελει....
  Ευτυχως που σε πηρα τηλ και σε ρωτησα τι να κανω αλλιως θα ειχα πελαγωσει!! Σε ευχαριστω απειρα πολυ και παλι που  οποτε χρειαζομαι  κατι εισαι παντα εκει και με βοηθας !!  :Love0038:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ.... και εγω σα γαιδουρι εκανα μια ωρα να το σηκωσω  ::

----------


## Peri27

αχαχαχα σαν γουρουνι μαλλον  :winky:   αρκει που το σηκωσες!!  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

αντε με το καλο ρε περι και στα επομενα κιτσακια! χαχαχα υπηρχε φωλια οταν εκανε το αυγο στην ταιστρα? το αυγο ειναι λιγο μικρο η μου φενετε?

----------


## Peri27

να σια καλα Γιαννη..οχι οχι ειναι κανονικο .. ναι υπηρχε φωλια αλλα ηταν σαν να μην υπηρχε  για την Κιτσαινα...

----------


## οδυσσέας

μηπως δεν της αρεσει το σημειο που εχεις βαλει την φωλια? η φωλια ειναι στο ιδιο μερος που ειχε την πρωτη φωλια?

----------


## Peri27

οχι γιατι τους εχω αλλαξει κλουβι ( Το νέο σπιτικό της Κιτσοοικογενειας )
 .. αλλα την ειχα βαλει απο την ιδια πλευρα την εξωτερικη φωλια...  τελικα ομως ην βλεπω και καθεται στην εσωτερικη (την οποια την ειχα βαλει εκει που ηταν η ταϊστρα) πηγαινει καθεται λιγο και ξανασηκωνεται... το θεμα ειναι οτι2ο αυγο δεν εχει κανει ακομη.. και εχω παραξενευτει γιατι παντα τα αυγα της τα εκανε πρωι πρωι κατα τις 8... λετε να μην κανει αλλα?

----------


## xarhs

ωχχχ... αμα αργησε τοσο πολυ , δεν νομιζω να γεννησει.

ασε την να στρωσει την φωλια να την πατησει με το στηθος και θα γεννησει τοτε.

----------


## Peri27

εγω της ειχα βαλει βαμβακι και στις 2 χθες.. σημερα ομως πηγαινει και στρωνει και καθεται στην εσωτερικη ... το χθεσινο αυγο δεν της το βαζω ακομη ετσι?

----------


## xarhs

oχι. αν δεν γεννησει και αλλα............  απο το χρωμα του αυγου ομως , δεν μπορει να ειναι ξεκαρφωτο. υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες να γεννησει αυριο το επομενο

----------


## johnakos32

Περι δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρησω αλλα απο την πρωτη στιγμη που ειδα το αυγο λεω ειναι ασπορο ...... ετσι ακριβως τα εκανε και η δικια μου που μαλλον εχει προβλημα..... τωρα θα διξει μπορει να ειναι και καλο αλλα αν δεν κανει αλλο σκουρα τα πραγματα....αν δεν κανει αυριο να της το βαλεις πισω, εγω ακομα επιμενω οτι το αυγο ειναι μικρο!

----------


## Peri27

θα δειξει.. δεν απελπιζομαι...

----------


## Peri27

Δεν εκανε αλλο αυγο η Κιτσαινα! ... της εβαλα ξανα το αυγο αυτο που εκανε προχθες..

----------


## Peri27

Η κιτσαινα σημερα εκανε 2ο αυγο.. γιατι εκανε το 2ο σημερα κ οχι χθες?  :Confused0013:  ..το 1ο αυγο το εκανε στις 23 του μηνα..  :Angel09:

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν ξερω γιατι! αλλα συμβαινει να κανουν το επομενο αυγο και με μια ημερα καθυστερηση.

----------


## Peri27

Μαλιστα..τις τα πηρα τελικα ξανα τα αυγα και της εβαλα ψευτικα..

----------


## johnakos32

Πως της το πήρες το πρωί αφού το κλωσσαγε και είχε αρχίσει η εκκόλαψη καλέ; Εμένα η δικιά μου μου είχε κάνει ένα και μετά από δύο ημέρες κενό αλλά δύο. Και μένα το γκλοστερ μου έχει κάνει 2 ασπορα αλλά σήμερα δεν έκανε 3

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

μου εχει τυχει κ εμενα περι να κανει αυγο με κενο,γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν επρεπε να τις τα αλλαξεις αλλα θα σου πουν κ οι παλιοτεροι

----------


## Peri27

το 2ο αυγο θα της το επερνα ουτως η αλλως... αν αφηνα μονο το 1ο θα ειχε πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα με τα αλλα που θα κανει.. και φοβομουν μη μου πεθαιναν τα πιο μικρα και θα επιβιωναι μονο το 1ο... ισως εκανα και βλακεια.... ο Θεος βοηθος τωρα!

----------


## johnakos32

καλα τα εκανες και τα εβαλες ολα γιατι δεν μπορουσες εμφοσον εχεις βαλει το πραωτο να βγαλεις το δευτερρο μπερδεμα τα κενα αυτα..... καλη τυχη

----------


## οδυσσέας

Περι σε αυτη την περιπτωση καλα εκανες και πηρες τα αυγα. με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αλλα αυγα και τα πουλακια.

----------


## sWeetAnGel

καλη επιτυχια...

----------


## Peri27

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ..μακαρι!!  :Happy:  .... σημερα εκανε κανονικα το 3ο αυγο ...

----------


## Peri27

το 4ο αυγουλακι ειναι πιο ανοιχτοχρωμο σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα!

----------


## johnakos32

Οπότε η σήμερα η αύριο θα είναι το τελευταίο άαυγό γιατί τς τελευταία είναι πάντα πόιο μπλε αν αρχίζουν κ γίνονται όλο και ποιο ανοιχτόχρωμΑ νομίζω σημάνει ότι είναι ασπορα σωστά ; Διόρθωσται με αν είναι . Φτου φτου μην τα μάτια Σω ρα κιτσοαυγουλακια!

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη οταν ειναι μπλε και τα γενναει ξεκαρφωτα τοτε ναι μαλλον ασπορα θα ναι. αν ειναι πολυ ανοιχτο μπλε και δεν εχει κοικιδιτσες και τοτε υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες να ειναι ασπορο. συνηθως αμα ειναι και μικροτερο απο τα αλλα εισαι πιο σιγουρος

----------


## Peri27

Η κιτσαινα δεν εκανε αλλα αυγουλακια... οποτε σημερα της εβαλα τα αληθινα  :Happy:  ....  τον Κιτσο τον εβαλα στη μερια με τα Κιτσακια γιατι τον φοβαμαι με τα αυγα...

----------


## οδυσσέας

αλλη απο δω.............τι φοβασε οτι θα κανει Περι?

----------


## johnakos32

με το καλο τελικα τα αλλαξες δηλαδη ε? οποτε στις 13 θα σκασουν αν ειναι!

----------


## Peri27

> αλλη απο δω.............τι φοβασε οτι θα κανει Περι?


περυσι ειχε σπασει τα αυγα! ...

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ενα καναρινι , που σπασει μια φορα αυγα θα το κανει ξανα. εγω ειχα πολλα περιστατικα και ακομα εχω. πολλες φορες μπορει να φταιμε και εμεις οι ιδιοι για αυτη τη συμπεριφορα , αλλα πιστεψτε με αυτα τα ενστικτα κρυβονται περισσοτερο σε πουλια απο πετ σοπ που εχουν ''περασει'' δυσκολες μερες..............

και εμενα ο γκρι μου μου σπασε παλι δυο αυγα , γονιμοποιημενα , τον αφησα εκει να τα σπαει. δεν τον χωρησα. 

ενα δειγμα απο πουλι που σπαει αυγα ειναι να πεταει και τα πλαστικα εκτος φωλιας.

----------


## jk21

> περυσι ειχε σπασει τα αυγα! ...


ηταν ενσπορα;ειχες κανει σχετικο ελεγχο; αν δεν ειχαν νεοσσο ανεπτυγμενο και ηταν στις πρωτες μερες ,ο κροκος ειχε το γνωστο σημαδακι σαν κυκλακι πανω του ,που δειχνει οτι το αυγο ηταν ενσπορο ; ειχε σπασει ολα τα αυγα ; μηπως οταν τα εσπασε συντομα η καναρα εκανε και αλλα ενσπορα;


στα καναρινια τετοια συμπεριφορα ειναι παρα πολυ σπανια και συνηθως συμβαινει σε εφαρμογη τακτικης επιβητορα

----------


## johnakos32

Εμένα παιδιά η καναρα μου είχε κάνει αυγά (εκείνη που δεν τάιζε το. Νεοσσο ) είχε λοιπόν 2 αυγά τους έκανα ωοσκοπηση το ένα ενσπορο Ε λοιπόν τα έφαγε και τα δύο δεν γνωρίζω τον λόγω αλλά οταν ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι έχει έλλειψη ασβεστίου μα αφού υπήρχε σουπιοκοκαλο στο κλουβί πως γίνετε; Ούτε ακολουθείσα μέθοδο του επιβήτορΑ ήταν με αρσενικό

----------


## Peri27

τα αυγα εκεινα που ειχε σπασει ηταν ενσπορα νομιζω... μετα απο καποιες εβδομαδες η Κισταινα 3αναεκανε 5 αυγα τα οποια ηταν ολα ενσπορα και τα πουλακια βγηκαν κανονικα αλλα μου πεθαναν στην πορεια.... δεν ξερω γιατι το κανε αυτο!! ... 

το θεμα τωρα ειναι αλλο!! τον Κιτσο τον ειχα βαλει μαζι με τα Κιτσακια , ομως τα αυτα του επιτιθονται συνεχεια.. πανε και τον τσιμπανε και γενικα δεν τον θελουν καθολου!!! γιατι εχουν αυτη τη συμπεριφορα?? ... να τον βαλω παλι μαζι με την Κιτσαινα??

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Εμένα παιδιά η καναρα μου είχε κάνει αυγά (εκείνη που δεν τάιζε το. Νεοσσο ) είχε λοιπόν 2 αυγά τους έκανα ωοσκοπηση το ένα ενσπορο Ε λοιπόν τα έφαγε και τα δύο δεν γνωρίζω τον λόγω αλλά οταν ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι έχει έλλειψη ασβεστίου μα αφού υπήρχε σουπιοκοκαλο στο κλουβί πως γίνετε; Ούτε ακολουθείσα μέθοδο του επιβήτορΑ ήταν με αρσενικό


Το οτι εχει σουπιοκοκκαλο το κλουβι δεν σημαινει οτι θα το φανε κιολας! Εαν δεν τρωνε σουπιοκοκκαλο βαζεις τριμμενο στην αυγοτροφη ή βαζεις υδατοδιαλυτο ασβεστιο απο φαρμακειο ή απο pet shop.

----------


## xarhs

> ηταν ενσπορα;ειχες κανει σχετικο ελεγχο; αν δεν ειχαν νεοσσο ανεπτυγμενο και ηταν στις πρωτες μερες ,ο κροκος ειχε το γνωστο σημαδακι σαν κυκλακι πανω του ,που δειχνει οτι το αυγο ηταν ενσπορο ; ειχε σπασει ολα τα αυγα ; μηπως οταν τα εσπασε συντομα η καναρα εκανε και αλλα ενσπορα;
> 
> 
> στα καναρινια τετοια συμπεριφορα ειναι παρα πολυ σπανια και συνηθως συμβαινει σε εφαρμογη τακτικης επιβητορα


πολλες φορες μ σπασε γονιμοποιημενα. αυτη τη φορα την ειδα να ζευγαρωνει , απλα δεν προλαβα να τα ελεγξω αν ηταν ενσπορα. 

εγω οσες ζημιες και να κανει εκει θα τον εχω.

----------


## Peri27

Ρε Χαρη εγω οταν σε ρωτησα στο τηλεφωνο να τον βγαλω ή οχι και σου ειπα οτι μου χει κανει σπασει αυγα μια φορα , μου απαντησες να τον βγαλω  .. και συ λες τωρα οτι τον δικο σου δεν το βγαζεις παρολο που σου χει κανει ζημιες!!! 

Τελικα τι πρεπει να κανω ? θα μου πει καποιος με σιγουρια!?!

----------


## xarhs

περι εμενα και να μου τα σπασει ομως , που μου τα σπασε , δεν θα στεναχωρηθω.

δεν ξερω , δεν θελω να σε περνω στο λαιμο μου , ας σου πουν τα αλλα παιδια τι να κανεις.

----------


## Peri27

ναι ενταξει οντως θα στεναχωρηθω πολυ αμα μου σπασουν... ατιμο πως με ξερεις  ::  .. για τα πουλακια ομως το καλυτερο ποιο ειναι?

----------


## xarhs

αν σου εχει σπασει και γονιμοποιημενα τοτε μαλλον καλα εκανες........

----------


## johnakos32

Συνήθως τα σπάνε η τα Ρίχνουν κάτω τα αρσενικά οταν είναι πυρωμενα πολύ όπως ο δικός που τα ρίχνει κάτω επειδή ήταν 3 χρόνια αζευγαρωτος και εσένα που σου τα έσπασε πέρσυ μπορεί να ήταν επειδή ήταν πυρωμενος πολύ τωρα μπορεί να ξεθυμανε λίγο όσο ποιο πολύ τον έχεις μακρυά της μετά μπορεί να την βατευει συνέχεια επειδή είχε καιρό γνώμη μου βελτον και δες αντιδράσεις αν ταΐζει Άστον αν έχουν καυγάδες τον χαρίζεις καλύτερα. Τωρα κανείς ότι νομίζεις

----------


## Peri27

Παιδιααααααααααα καλησπερααααα!!! Εκανα ωοσκοπηση σημερα και μαλιστα πιανοντας τα αυγα και βαζοντας πανω στο φακο του κινητου!... (ευτυχως δεν εσπασα κανενα ).. και εχουμε 3 στα 4 με πουλακιαααααα ... μονο στο 1ο αυγο που ειχε κανει ξεμπερκο  δεν ειχε πουλακι ....
 δεν ειχα ξανακανει ποτε ωοσκοπηση ετσι και ομολογω οτι ηταν κατι ιδιαιτερο και ξεχωριστο!... ειδα ξεκαθαρα τις φλεβες και κατι να κουνιεται!! συγκινηθηκα τοσο πολυ!!   :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Χαιρομαι Περι! Με το καλο τα μπομπιρακια  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Με το καλο!!!! *  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!! Περι.  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο το κοριτσι μου. :Happy0159:  ετσι με θαρρος θα παμε μπροστα οχι με τρεμουλες. με το καλο να βγουν ολα τα πουλακια.

----------


## Peri27

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ πολυ !!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο περι...........!!!!!!!!!!! τετοια νεα θελω να ακουω

----------


## johnakos32

μπραβο περι με το καλο τα μικρουλια!!! ανε να δουμε σε 7 μερες πιστευω οτι το 1 που ηταν αγονο ειναι οτι ενω ειχε αρχιση η εκκολαψη διακοπηκε αλλα δεν εχει ουσια τωρα περιμενουμε τα επομενα καλοκαιρινα κιτσακια!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Περι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

Γεια σας παιδια.. χθες ηταν η 14η μερα που η Κιτσαινα κλωσσαγε τα κιτσοαυγουλακια... κατα τις 10 το πρωι λοιπον εσκασε το 1ο πουλακι!.. ωστοσο τα υπολοιπα δεν εσκασαν προς μεγαλη μου λυπη.. και δεν περιμενα να βγουν τα αλλα 2 κιτσακια... ΟΜΩΣ σημερα το πρωι εσκασε και το 2ο  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  τωρα περιμενουμε να δουμε αν θα σκασει και το 3ο!  :Happy:  ...

----------


## xarhs

αντε να σου ζησουν.......... που νομιζες οτι δεν θα βγει κανενα..... χαζουλα..!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

ετσι ρε περι μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!αντε και στο τριτο!!! αυτο το απο πανω θα γινει κουκλι το βλεπω εγω!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα νεα!! με το καλο!!! και το τριτο Περι.

----------


## Gardelius

*Μπράβο Πέρι!!!! Να σου ζησουν!!!! θα σκάσουν και τ αλλα....!! Άσε,.... και εμενα ...κοντεύουν να με <<σκάσουν>>!!   Περίμενα τον 4ο σήμερα πως και πως...και θελω να πιστεύω στο 5ο αυριο!!!!!*

----------


## Peri27

τα 2 μικρα μας Κιτσακια ειναι 9 ημερων!! ειναι κουκλακιαααα!!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Gardelius

_Με το καλο!!!! _  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο μπραβο να σου ζησουν...!!!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

Τα Γλυκα μας πλασματακια 14 και 15 ημερων!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## cute

αχουτα μωρέ τι ομορφα που ειναι :Happy: να σου ζήσουν τα κιτσακια!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο να σου ζησουν , με το καλο στο κλαδι !

----------


## Gardelius

*Με το καλο στο κλαρι!!!!!*

----------


## Peri27

τα Κιτσακια 18 και 19 ημερων..  :Happy:   :Happy:  εχω ομως μια ανησυχια για το πιο μικρο καθως φαινεται πολυ μικροτερο απο οτι ειναι.. δεν ανεβαινει στα πανω πανω κλαρακια ..μπορει μονο στα κατω και δεν εχει καλη ισορροπια οταν δεν  βρισκεται σε κλαρακι... εσεις τι λετε??
επισης τη Κιτσαινα τη βαλαμε στην αλλη πλευρα μαζι με τα πρωτα πρωτα Κιτσακια γιατι ειχε αρχισει και μαδαγε το κιτρινουλι..

----------


## xarhs

δεν θελω να σε τρομαξω ρε περι , αλλα ειναι πολυ αδυνατα , και επρεπε να εχουν βγαλει τα φτερακια τους.

μαλλον η κιτσαινα δεν ταιζε και τοσο καλα....

να σου ζησουν ειναι πανεμορφα..!!!!

----------


## Peri27

τι να κανω για να τα παχυνω?? η Κιτσαινα γενικα δεν ειναι πολυ του ταισματος... το 2ο δεν ειναι πολυ μικρο για τις ημερες που ειναι??

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα πουλακια εχουν μεινει πισω στην αναπτυξη. το αρσενικο δεν ειναι μαζι?

----------


## Peri27

ειναι πως δεν ειναι.... αχ παιδια τι να κανω τωρα???λετε να τα χασω???

----------


## xarhs

τι βγαζουν δεν την βγαζουν τη μερα........

μωρε περι απλα εχουν μεινει πισω στην αναπτυξη , μια χαρα θα ζησουν

----------


## Peri27

> τι βγαζουν δεν την βγαζουν τη μερα........


η ειρωνια μ αρεσει.................

εγω μπορω να τα βοηθησω με καποιο τροπο??

----------


## xarhs

εσυ βαλε αυγουλακι , και αυγοιτροφη και οτι αλλο αρεσει στη κιτσαινα για να τα ταισει

----------


## οδυσσέας

να ξαναρωτησω? *που ειναι το αρσενικο?* :Anim 59:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν βοηθουσε η Περι ταιζοντας συμπληρωματικα δεν θα προχωρουσαν στην αναπτυξη τα Κιτσακια?

----------


## Peri27

> να ξαναρωτησω? *που ειναι το αρσενικο?*


να 3ανα απαντησω... *ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΙΤΣΑΚΙΑ!!!!!!* :Anim 59:

----------


## οδυσσέας

ταιζει το αρσενικο? τι τα ταιζει? μηπως αρχισε να χανει πουπουλα?

----------


## Peri27

ταϊζει οσο μπορει απο οτι τους βαζουμε ... σπορακια και αυγουλακι που και που ... η Κιτσαινα ντα3ει δεν εχει τρελαθει κιολας στο ταϊσμα ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

της κιτσαινας ο ρολος στο ταισμα τελειωσε. οτι κανει το αρσενικο. το που και που σημαινει οτι αυγο δεν τους δινεις καθε μερα?

----------


## Peri27

οχι καθε μερα , περιπου 4 φορες την εβδομαδα ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτο το συστησε καποιος η ειναι δικη σου επιλογη?

τελος παντων τα πουλια για να γινουν *πουλια,* θελουν πολυ και καλο φαει. αυγο *καθε μερα* οσο θελουν και λιγα λαχανικα. υπαρχουν τοσα θεματα στην ενοτητα της διατροφης. αν δεν μπορεις να δωσεις καθε μερα αυγο, δωσε ψωμι μουσκεμενο με γαλα.

----------


## Peri27

δεν δινω καθε μερα αυγο γιατι δεν θελω να προχωρησουν και σε 3η γενα ... προσωπικα δεν ηθελα να προχωρησουν ουτε σε 2η γενα γιατι δεν εχω το χρονο να ειμαι σπιτι του αλε3 να ασχοληθω και ουτε και ο αλε3 εχει χρονο τωρα ... στη 1η γενα πηγαν ολα καλα γιατι ακριβως ειχα την πολυτελεια να ασχολουμαι καθε μερα!!

τεσπα ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν ξερεις ποσο σε καταλαβαινω!! ειναι μεγαλη στεναχωρια να εχεις τα πουλια σου, μακρια σου. ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.

*αγορασε ενα μιγμα για καρδερινες που εχει περισσοτερους λοιπαρους σπορους 
η σκετο νιζερ και περιλα και γεμισε τις ταιστρες με αυτο.

----------


## Steliosan

Βασικα το ταισμα μπορει και να γινεται σε ωρες που δεν βλεπεις εκτος και αν κανεις bird watching 24ωρες αλλα αφου εφτασαν ως εδω εχεις πιο πολλες πιθανοτητες επιβιωσης αλλα καλο θα ειναι να εχεις τον νου σου μεχρι και τις 35 ημερες.

----------


## Peri27

υπαρχουν φορες που κανω να τα δω και 4 μερες και τα εχει το νου του οσο μπορει ο Αλε3 γιατι εχει περιορισμενο χρονο και η μαμα του που ναι ολη μερα σπιτι και μας λεει οτι η Κιτσαινα δεν τα πολυταϊζει .. υπηρξε και μια μερα που δεν τα ειχε ταϊσει καθολου ...ο προλοβος ηταν αδειος... ευτυχως ειχαμε αγορασει κρεμα σε περιπτωση αναγκης!!...
ελπιζω και γω να τα καταφερουν και θα κανω και γω οτι μπορω !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν εχεις κρεμα ταιστε τα και εσεις οποτε μπορειτε. 

φτιαξε ενα κεικ χωρις ζαχαρι και να πεις στην μητερα του αλεξ να βαζει ενα κομματι καθε μερα. ψωμι, φρυγανια, μπισκοτα πτιμπερ μπουκωστε τα συνεχεια. :Happy: 

εμεις θα σου λεμε ιδεες και εσυ κανε πραξη οτι μπορεις. στο μυαλο σας να ειναι οτι τα πουλακια θελουν *πολυ φαι καθε μερα.*

----------


## οδυσσέας

ξεχασα να σου πω να ελεγξεις την κοιλια και το στερνο, στον κιτσο και την κιτσαινα.

----------


## Gardelius

Περι, θελουν λιγο "βοηθεια" ....ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!! Εχει δικιο και ο Οδυσ. παραπανω... εγω στα δικα μου μεχρι και χθες ταιζα με συριγγα!!!! 

Ολα θα πανε καλα!!!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## Peri27

παιδια ευχαριστω  πολυ .. ηδη μου πε ο Αλε3 οτι πηρε τροφη για καρδερινες ... το απογευμα θα παω να παρω  πτι -μπερ να τα αλεσω μαζι με αυγο .. εχω και κρεμα στο σπιτι 9α τα μπουκωσω και με κρεμα.. τωρα ειπα στον αλε3 να βαλει και 4ωμα... 

Χιλια ευχαριστω παιδια!!!

----------


## jk21

> δεν δινω καθε μερα αυγο γιατι δεν θελω να προχωρησουν και σε 3η γενα ...



εχω βαρεθει να τα γραφω και να τα ξαναγραφω .... το αυγο θρεφει ,δεν πυρωνει .... δεν εχω κοψει ουτε μια μερα την αυγοτροφη και τα θηλυκα μου ειναι ηρεμα και προχωρανε ομαλα (εκτος απο ενα που ταιζει ακομα ) εκτος αναπαραγωγης πια 

με τον τροπο που ταιζεις δινεις ενα προβληματικο  διατροφικο συνολο στα πουλια και το αποτελεσμα ειναι ορατο .Εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου εδω 

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*να λεω για την ελλειψη καποιων βασικων αμινοξεων ,σε επαρκη ποσοτητα στα μιγματα σπορων ,με κυριοτερο τη λυσινη .Το αυγο ειναι βασικο συμπληρωμα στην περιπτωση των καναρινιων και στα ιθαγενη το ιδανικο ειναι να ενισχυεται στην αυγοτροφη και με επιπλεον πηγη πρωτεινης (σκονη ασπραδιου ,γαριδα ,σκουληκια ,γυρη κλπ ) 

εσενα σου αρκει το αυγο και αν ειχες και λιγη γυρη (ετσι οπως ειναι τα μικρα θα σου προτεινα να παρεις ) και να ξεκινησεις συνεχη χορηγηση του ,ειτε οπως ειναι ειτε με αυγοτροφη που περιεχει δικα σου αυγα (πχ τριβοντας ευκολα αυγο και νιφαδες βρωμης ) 

να ξεκινησεις καθε μερα χορταρικα και αν βρεις γλυστριδα .Καθε μερα !!! 

αν εχεις πολυβιταμινη (ιδανικη αν ειχες καποια με αμινοξεα ) δινε συνεχως για μια βδομαδα στο νερο 

( οποιος τελος παντων ειναι κοντα στα πουλια )

----------


## jk21

για οποιο πει οτι στη φυση τα καναρινια δεν τρωνε αυγο ,θα απαντησω οτι το αγριο serinus canaria που ζει ακομα στα καναρια νησια ,τρωει και ταιζει και  εντομα στην περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης

----------


## Peri27

οοοοκ .. ευχαριστω .... θα κοιταξω να δω μηπως βρω γυρη ...

----------


## jk21

εγω θα ηρεμησω αν μου πεις οτι ηδη εχεις δωσει και θα δινεις καθε μερα μεχρι και το τελος της πτεροροιας των μικρων ,αυγο ή πραγματικη αυγοτροφη και μεχρι να απογαλακτιστουν οι νεοσσοι και στους γονεις .οταν απογαλακτιστουν και πανε σε αλλο χωρο ,στους γονεις δεν χρειαζεται εκτος αν ξεκινησουν συντομα πτεροροια .Τοτε ξανα καθε μερα και σε αυτους .Αν και μονο αν ,καποιος εχει λιπος στην κοιλια ,τοτε θα σου πω πως θα την τροποποιησεις ,ωστε να δινεις καθε μερα αλλα πιο διαιτης

----------


## Peri27

Εχουμε αρχισει και δινουμε αυγο εδω και 3 μερες συνεχομενα .. καθε μερα και νεο αυγουλακι .. τους βαζουμε τροφη που πηραμε για καρδερινες... τους βαζουμε ψωμακι .... εχω πει στο μαγαζι με τα βιολογικα για γυρη και μου πε να παω ξανα σε λιγες μερες να μου πει αν εφερε τελικα... βαλαμε πολυβιταμινες στο νερακι της beaphar .. αυτα προς το παρον ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

το στέρνο στον κιτσο και την κιτσαινα το ελέγξατε?

μην ξεχνάτε να βάζετε και λαχανικά κάθε μέρα.

----------


## Peri27

ναι ναι το τσεκαρα .. ειναι μια χαρα.. να βαζω μαρουλι ?? απλα δεν ειναι εποχης και σκεφτομαι μηπως εχουν πολλα φυτοφαρμακα κτλ .. :/

----------


## οδυσσέας

απο οτι λαχανικο εποχης μαγειρευει η μανα του Αλεξ, θα τους βαζει απο λιγο. 
απο το μαρουλι αν θα βαλει, να βαζει τα φυλλα απο το εσωτερικο.

----------


## Gardelius

Εγώ περι ανελλιπώς κάθε μερα.... ραδίκι!!!!!!!!!! είναι κατι που το τρώνε μετα μανίας!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Peri27

οκ ... ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι παιδια !! ...  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

> να ξεκινησεις καθε μερα χορταρικα και αν βρεις γλυστριδα .Καθε μερα !!!



γλυστριδα το καλυτερο ,ραδικι πολυ καλο 

η multivit που εχεις ,δεν εχει αμινοξεα ...

----------


## Peri27

ποιες βιταμινεσ μου συστηνετε να παρω?? 
ειπα στη μαμα του Αλε3 οταν παει στο μαναβη να παρει και ραδικια ..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αν μπορεις να βρεις, παρε muta-vit ή ferti-vit.

----------


## Gardelius

Νίκο , εαν δώσει χορταρικό νομιζω ειναι καλυμμένη!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αν εχεις πολυβιταμινη (ιδανικη αν ειχες καποια με αμινοξεα ) δινε συνεχως για μια βδομαδα στο νερο


Ηλια, ο jk της ειπε να βαζει πολυβιταμινες.. η Περι δεν ειχε με αμινοξεα και ρωτησε ποια πολυβιταμινουχα σκευασματα να προτιμησει κι εγω της ειπα το muta-vit ή ferti-vit.

----------


## jk21

θελω πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα ,για να βοηθησει στην αναπτυξη ,επειδη εχει μεινει πισω ... τα αμινοξεα ειναι οι δομικες υλες των πρωτεινων που συνθετουν τα κυτταρα των οργανισμων 

εννοειτε παραλληλα με φυσικες πηγες τους και με ταυτοχρονη υπαρξη πρωτα φυσικων βιταμινων πχ χορταρικα αλλα και συνθετικων που βοηθουν το μεταβολισμο και την απορροφηση των αμινοξεων 

mutavit ,nekton s ,ornicuma s ,chevita eb12 ,tabernil total

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, το ferti-vit δεν εχει αμινοξεα?

----------


## Peri27

καλησπερα παιδια .. τα Κιτσακια εχουν δυναμωσει αρκετα .. το κιτρινο ειναι μια χαρα .. τρωει και μονο του και το μεγεθος του ειναι φυσιολογικο .. το ασπρομαυρο εχει βελτιωθει .. τωρα ανεβαινει και τσα πανω πανω κλαδακια.. μονο του δεν τρωει .. τους βαζουμε αυγο καθε μερα , τροφη για καρδερινες , μηλο , στο νερακι muta-vit ..ραδικι ακομη οχι .. εχω πει στη μαμα του αλε3 οταν παει στο μαναβικο να παρει .. ακομη να παει  ::  ..... τελος παντων .. πιστευω να συνεχισουν ολα ομαλα.. 

Εκτος απο τα 2 μικροτερα Κιτσακια , τα υπολοιπα καναρινια δηλ ο Κιτσος και η Κιτσαινα μαζι με τα 3 Κιτσακια απο τη 1η γεννα τσακωνονται ολη μερα!! ... χθες στο ασπρομαυρο (απο τη 1η γεννα ) βγηκαν πουπουλα απο τις φτερουγες και εβγαλε και αιμα .. το χωρισα ,οπως με συμβουλεψε ο *xarhs* , και το βαλα στο μικρο κλουβακι  που ειχαμε προκειμενου να μη ξαναχτυπηθει εκει που ματωσε ... Αυτα σε γενικες γραμμες!

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ καλα νεα!! Πειμενουμε φωτο!!!!  ::

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο μπραβο..!!!!!

γεμησες κιτσακια...... δωσε και κανενα περι γιατι ολα συγγενευουν και δεν μπορεις να τα ζευγαρωσεις του χρονου

----------


## Peri27

μωρε το ξερωωωω αλλα τα αγαπαω τοσο πολυυυυυυ που δεν μου παει η καρδιααααααααα.... τωρα  θα δω για του χρονου ποια θα ζευγαρωσω..

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη, το ferti-vit δεν εχει αμινοξεα?


Ναι εχει Νικο .σορρυ που αργησα να σου απαντησω ..Τωρα το ειδα !

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ναι εχει Νικο .σορρυ που αργησα να σου απαντησω ..Τωρα το ειδα !



οκ.. ρωτησα επειδη εγω το προτεινα στην Περι, ενω εσυ οχι και απορησα.

----------


## jk21

θεωρω εδω και χρονια οτι το φερτιβιτ ή το μουταβιτ απο τη στιγμη που εχουν διαφορα μονο στην ε και επειδη το χαμηλοτερο σε βιτ ε μουταβιτ εχει  ηδη σχεδον 5 φορες μεγελυτερη βιτ ε απο τα περισσοτερα συμπληρωματα που δεν ειναι εξειδικευμενα για αναπαραγωγη ,ενα απο τα δυο θα μπορουσε να μην υπαρχει .Το θεωρω πλεονασμο και τρικ διαφοροποιησης προιοντος για να πλασσαρουν και τα δυο απο την εταιρια .Σε εναν εκτροφεα που σε μια χρονια εχει πουλια που καταναλωνουν και τα δυο ,οκ .Σε εκτροφεα που το ενα μονο αρκουσε ποσοτικα ,το αλλο ειναι αχρειαστο .Δεν θελω λοιπον  να υποστηριζω τα εμπορικα τους παιχνιδια που μου θυμιζουν την περιπτωση αστρικικλιν και σιβοτιν της bogena ,που ειναι της ιδιας εταιριας ,με την ιδια δραστικη αντιβιοτικη ουσια (χλωροτετρακυκλινη ) και θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει μονο το ενα με δοσολογια αναλογα το νοσημα

----------


## johnakos32

Περιμενουμε λοιπον ολα καλα πανε μπραβο..... Περι αυτο ελεγα και στον Χαρη με 7 πουλακια του ιδιου αιματος θα ειναι δυσκολα καλα θα ηταν να δοσεις καποια σε ατομα που ξερεις πως θα τα αγαπανε και να τα φροντιζουν οπως εσυ! καλη συνεχεια και μην ξεχνας φωτο ετσι?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Περι πουλια θα δωσεις (αν αποφασισεις να δωσεις) οταν τελειωσουν πτεροροια ολα τα πουλια σου.

----------


## Peri27

Προς το παρον παιδια *ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ* !!!!! ... αν αποφασισουμε κατι τετοιο με τον Αλεξ θα σας το πω...!! ..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Περι πουλια θα δωσεις (αν αποφασισεις να δωσεις) οταν τελειωσουν πτεροροια ολα τα πουλια σου.


Μπορεις να μου πεις γιατι?

----------


## οδυσσέας

η περίοδος της πτερόροιας είναι η εκκαθάριση των αδύναμων οργανισμών. 
τότε τα πούλια έχουν την πλήρη ανάπτυξη τους για να επιλέξουμε τους γεννήτορες της επόμενης χρονιάς.

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι τα πουλια μετα την πτερορροια ειναι λιγοτερο ασθενικα. Ισχυει πολυ αυτο που λεει ο Κωστας, μεχρι την πτερορροια τα καναρινακια ειναι αρκετα πιο ευαλωτα!!! Βεβαια αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι θα αρρωστησουν αν τα δωσεις, απλα θελουν περισσοτερη φροντιδα!!!

Ελλλαααα ρε Περι... και ηθελα να μου δωσεις ενα καναρινακι.... αν σε παρακαλεσω????????????
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Peri27

::  ....  μωρε Δημητρη δεν αντεχω να τα δωσω.. θα στεναχωρηθω παρα πολυ!! θα μου πεις καλα οτι πουλακια βγαζεις θα τα κρατας για να μη στεναχωρηθεις... οχι γιατι δεν εχω χωρο!.. απλα αυτα φετος ισως επειδη ειναι απο τη 1η μας επιτυχημενη χρονια ,ισως γιατι απο την αρχη σχεδον αποφασισαμε να μη τα δωσουμε τα φετινα.. αλλα δεν θελω ουτε εγω ουτε ο Αλεξ να τα δωσουμε!!... τελος παντων προς το παρον  θα αφησουμε τα πραγματα ως εχουν! .. αν στη πορεια δουμε οτι δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε ολα γιατι θα τιθεται θεμα στην αναπαραγωγη  θα το πω για να δωσω μερικα! .. 

 :Ashamed0005: Μακαρι να μην ημουν τοσο συναισθηματικη ...αλλα δενομαι ακομη και με αντικειμενα!... φαντατειτε στη περιπτωση αυτη...

----------


## mitsman

Χαχαχαχαχαχααχαχα πολυ καλα κανεις Περι.... Δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο απο το να εχεις οσα μπορεις να εχεις....
Εγω πλακα σου εκανα!!!

----------


## johnakos32

χαχαχααχαχαχαχα βρε Περι αυτο δεν ειναι παντα αρνητικο !Η αποφαση σιγουρα ειναι δικη σου απλα δεν εχεις σε καποια απο αυτα αδυναμια να κρατησεις αυτα? η μπορεις να παρεις τα αλλα δυο καναρινακια που εχει και τα ζευγαρωνεις με αυτα για να μην εχεις προβληματα αλλα και παλι ζορικα θα ειναι , εμφοσον ομως τα αγαπας ολα και εχει μεγαλα εκτροφικα σχεδια με το καλο αυτο εχω να πω! ::

----------


## Gardelius

Περι, να σου πω,...καλα κανεις!!! και πολυ καλυτερα τα λες!!!! Και μενα απο την πρωτη γεννα εχω δωσει 3,... κρατησα το ένα!!!!!! Απο την 2η και τα 5 ακομα τα έχω!!!! ειναι δυσκολο να αποχωριστείς, αλλα μην μου πεις οτι σκέφτεσαι να ζευγαρώσεις στο μέλλον γονείς - παιδιά??

----------


## οδυσσέας

αφηστε το κοριτσι ησυχο,  :Anim 59:  οτι θελει θα κανει.  :Party0035:

----------


## xarhs

αν θες περικλετακι να σου κρατησω εγω κανενα μικρο , να μην κανεις αιμομιξιες αν εχεις σκοπο να τα κρατησεις ολα

----------


## Peri27

Παιδια προς Θεου .. οχι δεν εχω σκοπο να κανω τετοια πραματα!! απαπαπα!!  εχω μια φιλη που εχει και κεινη καναρινακια .. οποτε λεμε να δινουμε η μια στην αλλη την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης .. τωρα θα δειξει .. θα δουμε κατα ποσον ειναι ευκολο αυτο και βλεποντας και κανοντας ..  

Χαρη ευχαριστω πολυυυ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Peri27

ειμαι μοιραιο καναρινι εγω..  ::  


που ναι το αυγουλακι μουυυυυυ... μιαμ μιαμ...   ::

----------


## Gardelius

Τι κουκλιά ειναι αυτά!!!!!!!!!!! Να σου ζησουν Περι!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ειναι ζωγραφιες! Να τα χαιρεσαι Περι :Youpi:

----------


## NIKOSP

πωπωπω ομορφιες....!!!!
Να τα χαιρεσαι Περι...!!!!

----------


## xarhs

το πρωτο ειναι πανεμορφο.........!!!!!!!!!

αλλα και το δευτερο αμα βγαλει φτερακια και αυτο πανεμορφο θα γινει

να σου ζησουν περι..!!!

----------


## Peri27

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδιααααα   ::  ::  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!! ειναι Περι να τα χαιρεστε!!!  :Happy: 

Δωσε τους γυρη και σπιρουλινα, θα βοηθησουν τα πουπουλα να βγουν πιο ευκολα. 

Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

Σπιρουλινα, κανε σκονη καθε φορα ενα χαπι σαν αυτο που παιρνουμε εμεις και δινε τους μια μυτη του κουταλιου του γλυκου μαζι με την αυγοτροφη τους, τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα.

----------


## Peri27

βρε παιδια γυρη που στο καλο θα βρω?!?! αυτη εδω με τα βιολογικα δεν θα φερει μου πε τελικα!!!

----------


## xarhs

δεν μπορεις να βρεις ενα μαγαζι που να εχει μελισσοκομικα ειδη????

ουτε σε καμια λαικη????

αν δεν βρηκες πουθενα τελικη λυση ειναι στα ψυγεια των σουπερ μαρκετ

----------


## Peri27

Προσωπικα δεν γνωριζω να υπαρχουν  μαγαζια με μελισσοκομικα ειδη εδω γυρω γυρω .. θα κοιταξω για το κεντρο! στη λαικη μας δεν υπαρχει επισης! αν δεν βρω αλλου θα κοιταξω στο σουπερ! 
ευχαριστω!

----------


## xarhs

η γυρη κανει καλο και για σενα την ιδια.

θυμαμαι οταν πηρα για τα καναρινακια μου αδειασα το μισο βαζο.......

χαχαχαχ... πως δεν ανθησα την επομενη μερα χαχαχ

----------


## Peri27

αχαχαχα  ::  
 ναι το ξερω οτι κανει καλο και για μας! .. ειχαμε παρει ενα βαζακι απο τα Καλαβρυτα οταν ειχαμε παει! .. στο χωριο σου εχει κανα μαγαζι με τετοια ειδη?

----------


## xarhs

οχι....... ειναι μαγαζι για φαγητο...!!!!!

αμα ερθεις θα ρηξουμε πολυ πραγμα.. χαχαχαχ


 :Sign0006:

----------


## Peri27

μμμ πες του να φερει και γυρη!!  ::  

(μη τα λες αυτα παραεξω!!  ::  )

----------


## johnakos32

πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι αντε να βγαλει και το αλλο τα φτερακια του !

----------


## Peri27

Γεια σας παιδια..  :: εχουμε προβλημα με τον Βενιαμην της Κιτσοοικογενειας!!.. δεν βγαζει ουρα !!!.. εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο περιμενουμε να δουμε ουριτσα και τιποτα!! .. ενω εχει βγαλει παντου φτερακια εκει τιποτα!!! ... εβλεπα φυτρες και πιστευα πως οταν γυρισω μια και καλη απο διακοπες θα ειχε βγει μια μικρη εστω ουριτσα .. πραγμα που δεν εγινε!!..σημερα που το κοιταξε ο Αλεξ μου πε οτι  ειναι σχεδον καραφλο σε εκεινο το σημειο !! δεν εχουμε δει να τσακωνεται με τα αλλα κτλ ...τι να κανω??

----------


## Gardelius

Έχει περάσει πτεροροια ?

----------


## Peri27

οχι .. κανενα απο την Κιτσοοικογενεια δεν εχει περασει ακομη..

----------


## Gardelius

Στην ερχομενη πτεροροια ίσως να βγαλει. Εκτος αν είναι κάποιο άλλο γενετικό πρόβλημα , δεν το ξερω σιγουρα.

----------


## Peri27

μακαρι να βγαλει το καλουλι μου .. παντως βγαλει δεν βγαλει εγω το αγαπω τοσοοοοο πολυυυ !!!  :Love0033:

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## jimgo

και ετσι κουκλος ειναι .....................

----------


## Peri27

Να σας πω βρε παιδια παρατηρησα οτι το ενα ποδαρακι στο λουλουδι μου μαυριζει ... ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο??

----------


## xarhs

οχι περι φυσιολογικο ειναι..... απλα σκεψου , πως σε μερικα σημεια ειναι σκουρα , ετσι ειναι και στο ποδι..... και στο ραμφος θα μπορουσε , να ειναι μισο ανοιχτο μισο σκουρο η ολοκληρο σκουρο

----------


## Peri27

ειναι και στο ραμφος .. για το ραμφος το ηξερα για τα ποδια οχι και πηγε η καρδια μου στη κουλουρι ... ουφ ευχαριστω!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Να σας πω βρε παιδια παρατηρησα οτι το ενα ποδαρακι στο λουλουδι μου μαυριζει ... ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο??


Απολυτα φυσιολογικο ειναι Περι. το φαινομενο λεγεται Μελανινη. 

Δες εδω Τα καναρίνια χρώματος. 

Και Μελανίνη - Βικιπαίδεια

----------


## Peri27

Κιτσοοικογενειακές  Στιγμές  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφιες!!!! πολυτεκνοι γινατε. 

Να τα χαιρεστε!!! Περι.  :Happy:

----------


## NIKOSP

Το ενα πιο ομορφο απο το αλλο... να τα χαιρεσαι Περι!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Τελεια Περι να τα χαιρεσαι ο κιτρινος παντως εχει ενα βλεμα.....σε σκοτωνει χεχε.

----------


## Gardelius

_Πέρι, συγχαρητήρια! Πολυ όμορφα ολα!! 

Να τα χαίρεσαι !!! Θα τα κρατήσεις όλα ;;_  :winky:

----------


## Peri27

Ναι θα τα κρατησω ολααααα  :Youpi:  και θελω και αλλα τοσααααααααααα   :Happy0064: .. αλλα δεν εχω χωρο  :Mad0177:

----------


## geo_ilion

πω πω πανεμορφα ειναι να χαιρεσαι την κιτσοοικογενεια περι χαμος  :Happy0065:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι πολυ ομορφα Περι!!! να τα χαιρεσαι και εσυ και ο Αλεξανδρος!

----------


## alexd

μεγαλο love story!

----------


## Excitakos

πολύ γλυκούλια όλα τους. Να τα χαίρεστε..  :BumbleBee:

----------


## xarhs

περι κουκλια ολα...

να σου ζησουν ολα τα κιτσακια........

----------


## Peri27

Καλησπερα παιδια ... μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν ειναι ολα καλα με το ψυχουλακι μου .. τρωει κανονικα ,πινει νερακι κανονικα, απο διαθεση μια χαρα .. απλα εχει μεινει ακομη λιγο αδυνατουλι..

----------


## jk21

πραγματι η καρινα εχει αρχισει να γινεται εντονη .Θελω Περυ ,εκει που τελειωνει η κοιλια και ξεκινα η καρινα ,στην κοιλια ακομα ,δεξια αριστερα που εχει ασπρα πουπουλα να τα παραμερισεις και αλλο ,να δω αν υπαρχει κατι μελανο .Ειδικα προς τα δεξια οπως βλεπουμε εμεις ,σαν να φαινεται κατι 

βαλε και κουτσουλιες 

τι μιγμα ταιζεις και τι ποσοτητα καθε μερα ανα πουλι; τι αλλο ταιζεις ;

----------


## Peri27

Το μιγμα ειναι χυμα .. με μπισκοτακια τα οποια δεν τρωνε .. βαζουμε περιπου 2-3 κουταλιες της σουπας ανα ημερα ανα 3 καναρινια .. χορταρικα εβαζαν αυτες τις μερες αντίδια.. θα προσπαθησω να βαλω γιατι δουλευω ,δουλευει και ο Αλε3 και γυρναει και κεινος αργα.. τα χουμε και ολα μαζι στο μεγαλο κλουβι ..

----------


## johnakos32

Περι περαστικουλια στο μικρο αν εχει κατι.. εμενα μου κανει εντυπωση ότι εχει εντονη  καρινα ενώ εχει λιπος στην κοιλια..

----------


## euaggelia

Περαστικα Περι,ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα  :Love0040:

----------


## jk21

Μπορει να τρωνε τα αλλα και αυτο να μην τρωει πολυ ,να μην το αφηνουν .Να δινεις και αυγοτροφη ποτε ποτε ή αυγο ή λιγο περισσοτερους σπορους .Σιγουρα 1 κουταλι ανα πουλακι ,οχι παρακατω 

δες αυτα τα σημεια που σου ελεγα ,για μελανο χρωμα 

Γιαννη και γω το προσεξα ,αλλα ειναι ανεπαισθητο το στρωμα .οχι παχυ

----------


## Steliosan

Θα συμφωνησω με τον Δημητρη παραμερισε λιγο ακομα και κοψε λιγο και τα νυχια οταν εχεις χρονο.

----------


## Peri27

τα νυχια δεν ειναι μεγαλα .. απλα επδ ειναι πολυ κοντινη η φωτο φαινονται ετσι  :: 

με το που βρω ευκαιρια θα το βγαλω .. υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι κατι κολλητικο ??

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά το μωράκι σου.

----------

